# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ո՞վ է ճանաչում Աստծուն…

## Hrayr

Կարդալով տարբեր թեմաներում մասնկիցների գրառումները մի սարսափելի փաստ նկատեցի, կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի ճանաչում Աստծուն։
Ամեն մեկը խոսում է իր երևակայություից, իր պատկերացումներից ու լսածից, բայց կարծես թե ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում Նրան։
Մեծ տարակուսանքի մեջ ընկա, հետո որոշեցի բացել այս թեման պարզելու համար կան արդյոք Աստծուն ճանաչող մարդիկ…
Եթե ճանաչում եք Նրան խնդրում եմ գրեք Նրա մասին։
Հովհանու 10։14

----------


## Vaho

Կարծում եմ ես միքիչ ճանաչում եմ նրան, իսկ ինչ գրեմ նրա մասին, եթե կարելի է միքիչ կոնկրետ հարցադրում անես, թե չե ընդհանրապես Արարչի մասին գրելը անհնար է, պարզապես համ մենք այդքան չգիդենք նրան, համել դժվար թե մայկրոսովթ ընկերությունը ի դեմս Բիլ Գեյցի կարողանա ստեղծել մի այնպիսի համակարգ որ Տիրոջ մասին գրածները տեղ անեն

Նա անսահման է, Նա է սկիզբը և վերջը

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարդալով տարբեր թեմաներում մասնկիցների գրառումները մի սարսափելի փաստ նկատեցի, կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի ճանաչում Աստծուն։
> Ամեն մեկը խոսում է իր երևակայություից, իր պատկերացումներից ու լսածից, բայց կարծես թե ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում Նրան։
> Մեծ տարակուսանքի մեջ ընկա, հետո որոշեցի բացել այս թեման պարզելու համար կան արդյոք Աստծուն ճանաչող մարդիկ…
> Եթե ճանաչում եք Նրան խնդրում եմ գրեք Նրա մասին։
> Հովհանու 10։14


Ես չեմ ճանաչում նրան: Նրա մասին ես միայն լսել եմ, ու պատմողների մոտ այնքան շատ են բացերը, որ ես հիմքեր ունեմ չհավատալու նրանց: Չնայած իմ շուրջը կան մարդիկ, ովքեր իմ համար Աստված են: 
Նաեւ զարմանում եմ այն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր պնդում են, թե ճանաչում են Աստծուն: Գիտեմ Հրայր ջան, որ գուցե դու քեզ բնորոշ ոճով ասես, որ պատկերացում ես կազմել իմ հավատի մասին, որ ես անհավատ եմ եւ այլն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ դեռ որեւէ մեկը չի եղել, որ իմ հարցերին սպառիչ պատասխան տա ու ես համոզվեմ, որ դուք ճիշտ եք(չեմ պնդում նաեւ, որ սխալ եք, քանի որ ինձ համար շատ անհասկանալի բաներ կան... ես պարզապես չգիտեմ):

----------


## Hrayr

Ինչպես նշեցիք ինձ բնորոշ ձևով ասեմ որ ես էլ ժամանակին անհամար հարցեր ունեի, հա մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկ եմ, ավելի շուտ մեղանիկ, ան էլ դասական, բայց Նրան ճանաչելուց հետո ամեն բան փոխվեց ամեն հարց իր պատասխանը գտավ։
Նրան ճանաչելը չի նշանակում Նրա մասին ամեն բան իմանալ, օրինակ հենց երեկ իմացա այն ճշմարտությունը որ նա կանգնած է իր խոսքի ետևում, ես շատ անգամ էի լսել այդ մասին, պատմել ուրիշներին, բայց այդ մասին ես իմացա ընմենը երեկ։
Աստծուն ճանաչելը ընթացք է, որը չի վերջանում, սակայն որքան ճանաչում ենք Նրան այնքան շատ ենք սիրում, այնքան շատ ենք տարվում Նրանով։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչպես նշեցիք ինձ բնորոշ ձևով ասեմ որ ես էլ ժամանակին անհամար հարցեր ունեի, հա մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկ եմ, ավելի շուտ մեղանիկ, ան էլ դասական, բայց Նրան ճանաչելուց հետո ամեն բան փոխվեց ամեն հարց իր պատասխանը գտավ։
> Նրան ճանաչելը չի նշանակում Նրա մասին ամեն բան իմանալ, օրինակ հենց երեկ իմացա այն ճշմարտությունը որ նա կանգնած է իր խոսքի ետևում, ես շատ անգամ էի լսել այդ մասին, պատմել ուրիշներին, բայց այդ մասին ես իմացա ընմենը երեկ։
> Աստծուն ճանաչելը ընթացք է, որը չի վերջանում, սակայն որքան ճանաչում ենք Նրան այնքան շատ ենք սիրում, այնքան շատ ենք տարվում Նրանով։


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկացար, որ սկսել ես ճանաչել Աստծուն եւ նա, ում որ սկսել ես ճանաչել, իրոք Աստվածն է:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկացար, որ սկսել ես ճանաչել Աստծուն եւ նա, ում որ սկսել ես ճանաչել, իրոք Աստվածն է:


 Ամենից վերևում գրել եմ համար Սուրբ Գրքից։ Հովհանու 10։14
Ամբողջ գլուխը կարդալուց հավանաբար ավելի պարզ կլինի։
Հա, գրեմ նաև իմ տարբերակը. առաջին անգամ Աստծո քաղցր լինելու համը առնելուց հետո, երբ Աստծո խոսքն ընկնում է սրտիդ մեջ այլևս անկարող ես չհասկանալ, անկարող ես չճանաչել ճշմարտությունը։ Բնականաբար ճանաչողությունը ընթացք է անվերջանալի, որքան ճանաչես այնքան դեռ անհայտ բաներ կան, սակայն այն փաստը որ համն առնելուց հետո պատրաստ ես ամեն բան տալ անգամ մի վարկյանի համար դա հաստատ է։
Թեմայից շեղվելով ասեմ դրախտը դա այն վայրը չէ որ շետերը ներկայացնում են, դա Աստծո ներկայությունն է, Նրա քաղցրությունը։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ամենից վերևում գրել եմ համար Սուրբ Գրքից։ Հովհանու 10։14
> Ամբողջ գլուխը կարդալուց հավանաբար ավելի պարզ կլինի։
> Հա, գրեմ նաև իմ տարբերակը. առաջին անգամ Աստծո քաղցր լինելու համը առնելուց հետո, երբ Աստծո խոսքն ընկնում է սրտիդ մեջ այլևս անկարող ես չհասկանալ, անկարող ես չճանաչել ճշմարտությունը։ Բնականաբար ճանաչողությունը ընթացք է անվերջանալի, որքան ճանաչես այնքան դեռ անհայտ բաներ կան, սակայն այն փաստը որ համն առնելուց հետո պատրաստ ես ամեն բան տալ անգամ մի վարկյանի համար դա հաստատ է։
> Թեմայից շեղվելով ասեմ դրախտը դա այն վայրը չէ որ շետերը ներկայացնում են, դա Աստծո ներկայությունն է, Նրա քաղցրությունը։


Հրայր ջան խնդրում եմ հարցս ուշադիր կարդաս ու էստ էության պատասխանես:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Hrayr*, եթե կարելի է` մի քանի հարց ունեմ ուղղված քեզ:  :Smile: 




> Նրան ճանաչելը չի նշանակում Նրա մասին ամեն բան իմանալ, օրինակ հենց երեկ իմացա այն ճշմարտությունը որ նա կանգնած է իր խոսքի ետևում, ես շատ անգամ էի լսել այդ մասին, պատմել ուրիշներին, բայց այդ մասին ես իմացա ընմենը երեկ։


Դու ինքդ ճանաչու՞մ ես Նրան:  :Think: 




> Աստծուն ճանաչելը ընթացք է, որը չի վերջանում, սակայն որքան ճանաչում ենք Նրան այնքան շատ ենք սիրում, այնքան շատ ենք տարվում Նրանով։


Եթե Նրան ճանաչելը ընթացք է, որը չի վերջանում, ինչպե՞ս կարող է որևիցե մեկը ճանաչել նրան: Միգուցե՞ նկատի ունեիր մասամբ ճանաչել:  :Think: 




> Աստծուն ճանաչելը ընթացք է, որը չի վերջանում, սակայն որքան ճանաչում ենք Նրան այնքան շատ ենք սիրում, այնքան շատ ենք տարվում Նրանով։


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես, որ եթե Նրան մինչև վերջ ճանաչես չես հիասթափվի Նրանից կամ չես ատի Նրան: Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր որ ամեն անգամ Նրա մասին մի նոր բան իմանալով ավելի կսիրես Նրան:  :Think: 

Կխնդրեի հարցերիս պատասխանելուց շատ չշեղվել բուն էությունից: Կանխավ Շնորհակալ եմ   :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> *Hrayr*, եթե կարելի է` մի քանի հարց ունեմ ուղղված քեզ: 
> 
> 1.Դու ինքդ ճանաչու՞մ ես Նրան: 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Եթե Նրան ճանաչելը ընթացք է, որը չի վերջանում, ինչպե՞ս կարող է որևիցե մեկը ճանաչել նրան: Միգուցե՞ նկատի ունեիր մասամբ ճանաչել: 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Այո

2.Կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ. ամուսինը կնոջը ճանաչում է կյանքի ընթացքում, մեկը մի քանի օրվա մեջ, մյուսը մի քանի տարի մյուսն ամբողջ կյանքում էլ չի ճանաչում, բայց ոչ մեկ չի ասում ես մասամբ ճանաչում եմ նրան, նրանք բոլորն էլ ճանաչում են նրանց գոնե ամուսնությունից 1 ամիս հետո։

3. Նախ նշեմ որ ենթադրութուններս գրելիս ասում եմ որ դա իմ կարծիքն է։
Ես ճանաչում եմ նրան, ինչպես երեխան իր ծնողին ու որքան շատ եմ ճանաչում այնքան շատ եմ սիրում։
ինձնից շեղվելով հիշեցնեմ այն մարդկանց որոնք մինչև անգամ իրենց կյանքը տվեցին նրա համար, ոչ թե որպես ֆանատիկ այլ մահից առաջ ասեցին կտեսնեմ Աստծո Որդուն Հոր աջ կողմը նստած։
Աստծո մեջ ատելություն չկա, Աստված Սեր է։ Եթե մոտենաս նրան չես կարողանա ատել անգամ փշնամուդ;

Հուսով եմ պատասխանները սպառիչ էին։

----------


## Belle

> Աստծո մեջ ատելություն չկա, Աստված Սեր է։ Եթե մոտենաս նրան չես կարողանա ատել անգամ փշնամուդ;


իսկ եթե ոչ ոքի չես ատում, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ մոտ ես Աստծոն?  :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկացար, որ սկսել ես ճանաչել Աստծուն եւ նա, ում որ սկսել ես ճանաչել, իրոք Աստվածն է:


 Հարցի պատասխանը կարծում էի բավարար է, բայց երևի հարկ լինի մանրացնել…
Դա սկզբից չհասկացա, բայց ինչպես գիրքն է ասում Նա ճանաչում է իրեններին։
Երկար ժամանակ ուրախանում էի այն ուրախությունով որ տվել էր Աստված։ Երբ խոսքը գնում է հասկանալուն թե դա իրոք Աստվածն է, դա մարդու ներսում հաստատություն է լինում, ոչ ոք չի ասում դրա մասին։ Բաներ կան որոնք չես հասկանում բայց դա այդպես է։
Օրնակ չես հասկանում ինչի ես սիրում նրան, ախր բոլորի նման է, ոչ մի երևելի տեսք ունի ոչ էլ գրավիչ բան, բայց երբ տեսնում ես նրան սիրտդ կտոր կտոր է լինում, հալվում ես ու հոսում ջրի նման։
Հա. Նա կանչեց ինձ ու ես լսեցի Նրա ձայնը, ես չմերժեցի Նրան։ Աստված ամեն մեկին էլ կանչում է, ինչպես գրված է. «Այսօր եթե Նրա ձայնը կլսեք ձեր սրտերը մի խստացրեք»։ Ու ես չխստացրեցի, ընդունեցի Նրա հրավերը՝ փրկության կանչը։
Անցավ որոշ ժամանակ ու ինչպես ցորենի սերմն ընկնում է հողի մեջ ու գարնանը ծիլ արձակում ու դուրս գալիս հողից, այնպես մի օր տեսա որ Աստծո խոսքը ծիլ է արձակել իմ մեջ, տեսա որ սկսել եմ ճանաչել նրան ու Նրա Սերը սկսեց ավելի ձգել ինձ։
Քանի որ մի փոքր մանրացա գրեմ նաև որ մի քանի անգամ թողել եմ Աստծուն ու հեռացել, տարվել եմ հոգսերով, գործերով ու երիտասարդական զվարճություներով, բայց չեմ գտել իմ տեղը, հոգիս հանգիստ չի առել ու զգացել եմ որ Աստծո սերը ձգում է ինձ, հետո դարձել եմ Նրան ու զարմացել որ այդքան ժամանակ Աստված ինձ չի թողել  ու ինչպես խոսքն է ասում. «Միջոցներ է փնտրել որպեսզի աքսորվածն իրենից աքսորված չմնա»։ Եվ վերջապես մի օր հասկացա որ առանց Աստծո ես գոյություն ունենալ չեմ կարող, արանց Աստծո ես չկամ ու այն ժամանակ ուխտեցի մինչև կյանքիս վերջ հավատարիմ մնալ նրան։
Երբ Աստված բնակվում է մարդու մեջ կյանքը մի ուրիշ տեսք է ընդունում, ավելի շուտ փոխվում է ու երևում է կյանքի իսկական գեղեցկությունը։

Մի քիչ երևի գլուխներտ տարա բայց էլ ոնց գրեի որ հասկանալի լիներ…

----------


## Hrayr

> իսկ եթե ոչ ոքի չես ատում, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ մոտ ես Աստծոն?


 Չէ անհրաժեշտ է բայց ոչ բավարար։ Եթե չես ատում չի նշանակում որ քո մեջ ատելություն չկա, պարզապես այն առայժմ չի դրսևորվում, իսկ երբ նախադրյալ լինի այն անպայման կհայտնվի, իսկ Աստծուն մոտ մարդու մոտ գործում է Աստվածային հատկությունները, Աստված է թագավորում նրա մեջ, իսկ ինչպես քիչ առաջ նշեցի Աստծո մեջ ատելություն չկա։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 1.Այո


Լավ  :Smile: 




> 2.Կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ. ամուսինը կնոջը ճանաչում է կյանքի ընթացքում, մեկը մի քանի օրվա մեջ, մյուսը մի քանի տարի մյուսն ամբողջ կյանքում էլ չի ճանաչում, բայց ոչ մեկ չի ասում ես մասամբ ճանաչում եմ նրան, նրանք բոլորն էլ ճանաչում են նրանց գոնե ամուսնությունից 1 ամիս հետո։


Եթե նման կերպ մտածեմ, ապա կարող եմ պնդել որ ես էլ եմ ճանաչում Նրան, միգուցե և ավելի քան դու, քան մյուսը...
Բայց դժվար ես այդքան խիզախություն ունենամ ասելու, որ ես ճանաչում եմ Նրան: 
Իմ կարծիքով ես էլ, բոլորս էլ երբեք չենք ճանաչել, չենք էլ ճանաչի նրան:
Ամեն-ինչ բառախաղի է նմանվում.... 




> 3. Նախ նշեմ որ ենթադրութուններս գրելիս ասում եմ որ դա իմ կարծիքն է։


Բոլորս էլ մեր կարծիքն ենք գրում: Նման հարցերում ինչպես հավատքն է շատ դժվար է հիմնավորված մտքեր արտահայտելը, մենք բոլորս էլ ենթադրում ենք, մենք բոլորս էլ մեր կարծիքն ենք արտահայտում:  :Wink: 




> Ես ճանաչում եմ նրան, ինչպես երեխան իր ծնողին ու որքան շատ եմ ճանաչում այնքան շատ եմ սիրում։


Ես իմ ծնողներին տեսել եմ, նրանց հետ շփվում եմ ամենօր ու շատ բան գիտեմ նրանց մասին: Չեմ կարծում որ Արարիչը նման է ծնողի: Եթե այո, ապա մենք Որբեր ենք, քանզի ոչ մի անգամ չենք տեսել Նրան, ու ինչ գիտենք Նրա մասին գիտենք միայն ենթադրություններից: 




> ինձնից շեղվելով հիշեցնեմ այն մարդկանց որոնք մինչև անգամ իրենց կյանքը տվեցին նրա համար, ոչ թե որպես ֆանատիկ այլ մահից առաջ ասեցին կտեսնեմ Աստծո Որդուն Հոր աջ կողմը նստած։


Ո՞վ տվեց կյանքը հանուն Նրա:  :Xeloq: 
Ժամանակին երբ դեռ "Քրիստոնեություն"-ը չէր էլ ծնվել, մարդիկ զոհեր էին տալիս հանուն Աստվածների: Զոհում էին անմեղ էակներին ու անուն դնում, թե Աստվածներն են պահանջում: Միթե՞ նրանք էլ զոհվեիցն հանուն Նրա:  :Think: 




> Աստծո մեջ ատելություն չկա, Աստված Սեր է։ Եթե մոտենաս նրան չես կարողանա ատել անգամ փշնամուդ;


Իսկ սա որտեղի՞ց գիտես: Նրան ճանաչելով ե՞ս սա պնդում:  :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

> 1.Եթե նման կերպ մտածեմ, ապա կարող եմ պնդել որ ես էլ եմ ճանաչում Նրան, միգուցե և ավելի քան դու, քան մյուսը...
> Բայց դժվար ես այդքան խիզախություն ունենամ ասելու, որ ես ճանաչում եմ Նրան: 
> Իմ կարծիքով ես էլ, բոլորս էլ երբեք չենք ճանաչել, չենք էլ ճանաչի նրան:
> Ամեն-ինչ բառախաղի է նմանվում.... 
> 
> 
> 2.Ես իմ ծնողներին տեսել եմ, նրանց հետ շփվում եմ ամենօր ու շատ բան գիտեմ նրանց մասին: Չեմ կարծում որ Արարիչը նման է ծնողի: Եթե այո, ապա մենք Որբեր ենք, քանզի ոչ մի անգամ չենք տեսել Նրան, ու ինչ գիտենք Նրա մասին գիտենք միայն ենթադրություններից: 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է շփվել Նրա հետ։

2. Եթե հիշես տերունական աղոթքը որը սովորեցրեց Հիսուսը ասում է. «Ով հայր մեր…» 
Ստացվում է որ Նա մեր հայրն է, իհարկե հոգևոր Հայր է, որովհետև մեր հոգիները նրանից են ծնվել, իսկ որբերի հարում դու ասեցիր…

3. Վաղ ժամանակներում մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին զոհ էին անում, կամ ներկայում ոմանք իրենց պայթեցնում են անվանելով զոհաբերություն, սրանք անընդունելի են, խոսքը վերաբերվում է նրանց որոնք իրենց կյանքը Աստծուց ավելի չսիրեցին ու հոժարվեցին մեռնել Աստծո անվան համար այլ ոչ թե Աստծուն ուրանալ կամ  մահմեդականություն ընդունել։

4. Սա պնդում եմ նրան ճանաչելով։ Հուսով եմ չես ասի հո մեղքը չի սիրում, իհարկե չի սիրում։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարցի պատասխանը կարծում էի բավարար է, բայց երևի հարկ լինի մանրացնել…
> Դա սկզբից չհասկացա, բայց ինչպես գիրքն է ասում Նա ճանաչում է իրեններին։
> Երկար ժամանակ ուրախանում էի այն ուրախությունով որ տվել էր Աստված։ Երբ խոսքը գնում է հասկանալուն թե դա իրոք Աստվածն է, դա մարդու ներսում հաստատություն է լինում, ոչ ոք չի ասում դրա մասին։ Բաներ կան որոնք չես հասկանում բայց դա այդպես է։
> Օրնակ չես հասկանում ինչի ես սիրում նրան, ախր բոլորի նման է, ոչ մի երևելի տեսք ունի ոչ էլ գրավիչ բան, բայց երբ տեսնում ես նրան սիրտդ կտոր կտոր է լինում, հալվում ես ու հոսում ջրի նման։
> Հա. Նա կանչեց ինձ ու ես լսեցի Նրա ձայնը, ես չմերժեցի Նրան։ Աստված ամեն մեկին էլ կանչում է, ինչպես գրված է. «Այսօր եթե Նրա ձայնը կլսեք ձեր սրտերը մի խստացրեք»։ Ու ես չխստացրեցի, ընդունեցի Նրա հրավերը՝ փրկության կանչը։
> Անցավ որոշ ժամանակ ու ինչպես ցորենի սերմն ընկնում է հողի մեջ ու գարնանը ծիլ արձակում ու դուրս գալիս հողից, այնպես մի օր տեսա որ Աստծո խոսքը ծիլ է արձակել իմ մեջ, տեսա որ սկսել եմ ճանաչել նրան ու Նրա Սերը սկսեց ավելի ձգել ինձ։
> Քանի որ մի փոքր մանրացա գրեմ նաև որ մի քանի անգամ թողել եմ Աստծուն ու հեռացել, տարվել եմ հոգսերով, գործերով ու երիտասարդական զվարճություներով, բայց չեմ գտել իմ տեղը, հոգիս հանգիստ չի առել ու զգացել եմ որ Աստծո սերը ձգում է ինձ, հետո դարձել եմ Նրան ու զարմացել որ այդքան ժամանակ Աստված ինձ չի թողել  ու ինչպես խոսքն է ասում. «Միջոցներ է փնտրել որպեսզի աքսորվածն իրենից աքսորված չմնա»։ Եվ վերջապես մի օր հասկացա որ առանց Աստծո ես գոյություն ունենալ չեմ կարող, արանց Աստծո ես չկամ ու այն ժամանակ ուխտեցի մինչև կյանքիս վերջ հավատարիմ մնալ նրան։
> Երբ Աստված բնակվում է մարդու մեջ կյանքը մի ուրիշ տեսք է ընդունում, ավելի շուտ փոխվում է ու երևում է կյանքի իսկական գեղեցկությունը։
> 
> Մի քիչ երևի գլուխներտ տարա բայց էլ ոնց գրեի որ հասկանալի լիներ…


Չնայած չստացա այնպիսի պատասխան, ինչպիսին ակնկալում էի, բայց մի հարց էլ տամ. որտեղից գիտես, որ այդ Աստվածը այն նույն Աստվածն է, որի մասին ասվում է Սուրբ գրքում, թե դա էլ է ներքին համոզմունք:
Ու մի հարց էլ. եթե Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն ու աշխարհը, ապա ինչու է դա արել, որն էր նպատակը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 1.Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար պետք է շփվել Նրա հետ։


Ինչպես նաև ցանկացած այլ էակի ճանաչելու համար:  :Smile: 
Բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ, վաղ թե ուշ, շփվում են նրա հետ: Բայց հավատա շատ դժվար է շփվել մեկի հետ ով քեզ երբեք չի պատասխանում:  :Smile:  




> 2. Եթե հիշես տերունական աղոթքը որը սովորեցրեց Հիսուսը ասում է. «Ով հայր մեր…» 
> Ստացվում է որ Նա մեր հայրն է, իհարկե հոգևոր Հայր է, որովհետև մեր հոգիները նրանից են ծնվել, իսկ որբերի հարում դու ասեցիր…


Ե՞վ  :Think: 
Հիսուսը ասում է Նա մեր հայրն է, ուրեմն` Նա մեր հայրն է: Հրայրը ասում է, որ Նա մեր հոգևոր հայրն է, քանզի մեր հոգիները սերվերել են Նրանից, ուրեմն` նա մեր Հայրն է:
Ինչ-որ բան քեզ տարօրինակ չի՞ թվում այստեղ  :Xeloq: 




> 3. Վաղ ժամանակներում մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին զոհ էին անում, կամ ներկայում ոմանք իրենց պայթեցնում են անվանելով զոհաբերություն, սրանք անընդունելի են, խոսքը վերաբերվում է նրանց որոնք իրենց կյանքը Աստծուց ավելի չսիրեցին ու հոժարվեցին մեռնել Աստծո անվան համար այլ ոչ թե Աստծուն ուրանալ կամ  մահմեդականություն ընդունել։


Մարդիկ պայթեցնում եմ իրանց իրենց Սուրբ կրոնից դրդված, միգուցե այդ ահաբեկիչների մեջ, այդ մարդկանց որոնք անմեղ երեխաների կյանքեր են խլում ավելի շատ է հավատքը, քան մեր` քրիստոնյաների մեջ: Միգուցե...
Այդ մարդիկ հավատում են, որ մահվանից հետո, իրենց կյանքը կորցնելուց հետո կհանդիպեն Ալլահին` իրենց Աստծուն:
Եվ տրամաբանական հարց է առաջանում, ինչու՞ ըստ քեզ, նրանց արարքը "անընդունելի" է, իսկ երկրորդներինը` որոնք զոհվում են վեր դասելով հավատը իրենց և իրենց երեխաների կյանքից , ընդունելի:  :Think: 
Կարծես թե առաջինները զոհաբերում են ուրիշների երեխաներին, իսկ երկրորդները` սեփականներին:  :Xeloq:  

Եվ մի բան էլ, որ կուզեի քեզ հիշեցնել` Հայաստանում Քրիստոնեության ընդունումը IV դարի սկզբներին: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ շատերին սրի և դաշույնի միջոցով են ստիպել կրոնափոխ լինել և, թողնելով Հեթանոսությունը, դառնալ քրիստոնյա: Միթե՞ այն մադրիկ, որ այն ժամանակ թողեցին Հեթանոսությունը, և ընդունեցին Քրիստոնեությունը, Դավաճաններ են: Ընդունելի ե՞ս համարում նրանց արարքը:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Second Chance

Թույլ տվեք մի քիչ խառնվեմ ձեր զրույցին :Smile: 



> որտեղից գիտես, որ այդ Աստվածը այն նույն Աստվածն է, որի մասին ասվում է Սուրբ գրքում, թե դա էլ է ներքին համոզմունք:


Որովհետև  Աստված կանգնած է այդ խոսքերի հետևում  :Wink:  Նա գործում է իր /աստվածաշնչյան/ սկզբունքների համաձայն

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թույլ տվեք մի քիչ խառնվեմ ձեր զրույցին
> 
> Որովհետև  Աստված կանգնած է այդ խոսքերի հետևում  Նա գործում է իր /աստվածաշնչյան/ սկզբունքների համաձայն


Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ կանգնած չի, ու էտ գրքում գրվածը սուտ է: Ինչո՞վ կարող ես ինձ ապացուցել հակառակը:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ինչպես նաև ցանկացած այլ էակի ճանաչելու համար: 
> Բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ, վաղ թե ուշ, շփվում են նրա հետ: Բայց հավատա շատ դժվար է շփվել մեկի հետ ով քեզ երբեք չի պատասխանում:


Եթե ես մտնում եմ մի անծանոթ միջավայր ու հանկարծ ծանոթ մեկն է հայտնվում միանգամից մտածում եմ կամ ասում որ վայ սրան ես _ճանաչում եմ_ 
սա ճանաչել  բառի մի տեսակն է մյուսը՝- երբ երկու ընկեր խոսում են մեկը  ասում է երբ վերջապես պետք է ինձ *ճանաչես* - սա արդեն խորը ճանաչողության մասին է
ասածս այն է որ ճանաչողությունը կարող է տարբեր մակարդակներ ունենալ
Ես կարող եմ ասել որ ճանաչում եմ Աստծուն, այո եթե նա խոսի ես կճանաչեմ որ դա Նա է... բայց չեմ կարող ասել որ ամբողջովին գիտեմ նրան , որովհետև  դա հնարավոր չէ ամեն մեկս ճանաչողության տարբեր մակարդակների վրա ենք գտնվում... ու ինչքան մոտ այնքան ավել:ի լավ վիճակում ենք լինում :Smile: 
Ու մի կարևոր բան մենք ճանաչում ենք նրան Նրա խոսքի միջոցով  ու հետո այդ խոսքերի համաձայն Նրա գործերով - այսինքն երբ Նա գործում է դու տեսնում ես Որ իր խոսքի համեմատ է գործում -դու ճանաչում ես Նրա գործը...




> Ե՞վ 
> Հիսուսը ասում է Նա մեր հայրն է, ուրեմն` Նա մեր հայրն է: Հրայրը ասում է, որ Նա մեր հոգևոր հայրն է, քանզի մեր հոգիները սերվերել են Նրանից, ուրեմն` նա մեր Հայրն է:
> Ինչ-որ բան քեզ տարօրինակ չի՞ թվում այստեղ


Ինձ տարօրինակ չի թվում  ասեմ ինչու :Smile: 
Աստված ամեն տեսակի հարաբերություն ստեղծել է երկրի վրա որ ճանաչենք նրան , հասկանանք թե ինչպես է նա վերաբերվում և սիրում մեզ ... նա ստեղծել է երկրի վրա հայր և որդի հարաբերություններ որպեսզի մենք հասկանանք որ Նա մեզ որպես որդիներ է վերաբերվում որ Նա է մեր Հայրը այն էլ ավել կատարյալը ավելի լավը քան մեր երկրավոր Հայրը... « Եթե հայրդ ու մայրդ էլ թողեն քեզ ես քեզ չեմ թողնի» :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ կանգնած չի, ու էտ գրքում գրվածը սուտ է: Ինչո՞վ կարող ես ինձ ապացուցել հակառակը:


1.Եթե աստվածաշունչ կարդացել ես... աստվացածնչում բազմաթիվ մարգարեություններ կան որոնք արվել են Հիսուսից չգիտեմ քանի հազար տարի առաջ  ու դրանք իրականացել են  ինչպես որ գրված էին իսկ մնացածներն էլ կատարվում են մեր օրերում / կամ կկատարվեն /
2. անձամբ իմ կյանքում կիրառել եմ այդ խոսքերը ու Աստված իր խոսքի տերն է եղել :Smile: 

Հասկանում ես Մորֆեուս ջան շատ բաներ կարող եմ ասել քեզ շատ օրինակներ, թե իմ թե ուրիշների կյանքից, բայց դրանով դու չես համոզվի ինքդ պետք է փնտրես Աստծուն իր խոսքի շրջանակներում  վստահ եմ Նա կպատասխանի քեզ :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ... նա ստեղծել է երկրի վրա հայր և որդի հարաբերություններ որպեսզի մենք հասկանանք որ Նա մեզ որպես որդիներ է վերաբերվում որ Նա է մեր Հայրը այն էլ ավել կատարյալը ավելի լավը քան մեր երկրավոր Հայրը... « Եթե հայրդ ու մայրդ էլ թողեն քեզ ես քեզ չեմ թողնի»


Իսկ Ամինան ասում է, որ նա ստեղծել է հայր և որդի հարաբերությունները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ Նա մեզ, որպես որդիներ է վերաբերվում: Նույն բանը.....  :Smile: 

Իսկ միգուցե՞ նա ստեղցել է առյուծ և մարդ հարաբերությունները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ նա մեզ որպես նախաճաշ է վերաբերվում  :Think:  :Smile: 

Մեր ասածների նմանությունը մեկն է` երկուսն ել հիմնավորված չեն:
Իսկ ո՞րն է տարբերությունը իմ և քո ասածների:  :Think:

----------


## Second Chance

> Իսկ Ամինան ասում է, որ նա ստեղծել է հայր և որդի հարաբերությունները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ Նա մեզ, որպես որդիներ է վերաբերվում: Նույն բանը..... 
> 
> Իսկ միգուցե՞ նա ստեղցել է առյուծ և մարդ հարաբերությունները, որ մենք հասկանանք, որ նա մեզ որպես նախաճաշ է վերաբերվում 
> 
> Մեր ասածների նմանությունը մեկն է` երկուսն ել հիմնավորված չեն:
> Իսկ ո՞րն է տարբերությունը իմ և քո ասածների:


Չէ նույն բանը չի 
հայրություն ասելով ես ինկատի ունեմ որ հասկանանք ինչ է նշաանակում հայր հասկացողությունը , 
 Աստված ինքը մատնանշում է Աստվածաշնչում « Եթե դուք որ չար եք բարի պարգևներ եք տալիս ձեր որդիներին որքան առավել ձեր երկնավոր հայրը » այստեղ ցույց է տալիս առավելությունը 
բայց երբեք նման խոսք կամ համեմատություն չկա որ նա մեզ...  / առյուծների մասին :Smile: /

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 1.Եթե աստվածաշունչ կարդացել ես... աստվացածնչում բազմաթիվ մարգարեություններ կան որոնք արվել են Հիսուսից չգիտեմ քանի հազար տարի առաջ  ու դրանք իրականացել են  ինչպես որ գրված էին իսկ մնացածներն էլ կատարվում են մեր օրերում / կամ կկատարվեն /
> 2. անձամբ իմ կյանքում կիրառել եմ այդ խոսքերը ու Աստված իր խոսքի տերն է եղել
> 
> Հասկանում ես Մորֆեուս ջան շատ բաներ կարող եմ ասել քեզ շատ օրինակներ, թե իմ թե ուրիշների կյանքից, բայց դրանով դու չես համոզվի ինքդ պետք է փնտրես Աստծուն իր խոսքի շրջանակներում  վստահ եմ Նա կպատասխանի քեզ


Կասե՞ս մի քանի մարգարեություն, որոնք իրականացել են:

----------


## Second Chance

> Կասե՞ս մի քանի մարգարեություն, որոնք իրականացել են:


Իհարկե :Smile: 
Հիսուսի ծնունդի ու մահվան մասին նրա առաքելության 
Եսայիա 9 գլուխ /ծնունդի մասին/
 40գ. - Հովհաննես Մկրտչի մասին 
53 գ. Նրա մահվան տանջանքների մասին
/ուրիշներն էլ կան ուղղակի բերանացի չեմ հիշում տեղերը, եթե պետք է կփնտրեմ կասեմ :Wink: /
ամբողջ հին կտակարանի մարգարեության մեծ մասը կարծեմ 80 տոկոսն արդեն իրականացած են ոմանք մոտ ապագայի համար էին ոմանք հեռու.  Իսրայելի պատմությունը դրա վառ ապացույցն է Աստված ամեն բան տեղյակ է պահել իր նախօրոք :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չէ նույն բանը չի 
> հայրություն ասելով ես ինկատի ունեմ որ հասկանանք ինչ է նշաանակում հայր հասկացողությունը ,


Առանց Աստվածաշնչի էլ հոյակապ գիտենք, թե ինչ է նշանակում հայր հասկացողությունը: Ո՞րն էր ասածիդ իմաստը, միգուցե ես չընկալեցի  :Huh: 




> Աստված ինքը մատնանշում է Աստվածաշնչում « Եթե դուք որ չար եք բարի պարգևներ եք տալիս ձեր որդիներին որքան առավել ձեր երկնավոր հայրը » այստեղ ցույց է տալիս առավելությունը


Ի՞նչ առավելություն, ու՞մ է ցույց տալիս, ինչպե՞ս է ցույց տալիս:  :Shok: 




> բայց երբեք նման խոսք կամ համեմատություն չկա որ նա մեզ...  / առյուծների մասին/


Ինձ թվում էր կհասկանաս, որ սա ընդամենը համեմատություն էր: Հասկանալի է, որ Աստվածաշնչում նման բան չկա  :LOL:

----------


## The_only_one

> Կասե՞ս մի քանի մարգարեություն, որոնք իրականացել են:


Քրիստոսի ծնվելուց հարյուրավոր տարիներ առաջ մարգարեները մարգարեացել են նրա ծննդյան ճիշտ վայրի, կյանքի մանրամասների, մահվան վերաբերյալ: Ինչպես վկայում են գիտական հետազոտությունները հնարավոր չէ, որ այդ մարգարեական գրքերը Քրիստոսի մահից հետո գրված լինեն: Այսինքն հանարավոր չէ, որ դրանք կեղծված լինեն: Իսկ Հիսուսի կյանքի մանրամասների վերաբերյալ փաստում են ոչ միայն ավետարանները, այլ նաև բազմաթիվ պատմական աշխատություններ:

Մորֆեուս ջան քո բառերը ինձ հիշեցնում են Հրեաների թագավոր Հերովդեսին, որը որևէ նյութեղեն հրաշքի էր սպասում Հիսուսից, բայց այդպես էլ չտեսավ այդ, որովհետև Աստված այդպես չի, որ ուզումա մեզ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա դնել:
Հասկացիր, որ եթե Աստված տեսանելի և առավել ևս շոշափելի լիներ, շատ մեծ բան չէր համարվի նրան հավատալը կամ նրան հետևելը: Բոլորն էլ ի վերջո կանգնելու են Աստծու առաջ, նույնիսկ ամենամոլի աթեիստները և հավատալու են նրա գոյության փաստին: 
Ավելին իրական քրիստոնյաներից շատ քչերն են տեսողական կամ լսողական շփում ունեցել Աստծո հետ, բայց հավատա, որ շատ շատերը առանց տեսելու էլ հավատում են, որովհետև Հիսուս ինքը երանի է տալիս այն մարդկանց, որ առանց տեսնելու հավատում են Իր անունին: 
Իսկ եթե ուզում ես իրական հրաշք տեսնել ու ամբողջ էությամբ զգալ Տիրոջ գոյությունը շփվիր իրական քրիստոնյաների հետ և տես, թե ինչպես է Աստված փոխել և փոխում նրանց կյանքը: Նույնիսկ ամենասրիկա մարդիկ չեն դիմանում և հալվում են Տիրոջ զորավոր ձեռքերում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Առանց Աստվածաշնչի էլ հոյակապ գիտենք, թե ինչ է նշանակում հայր հասկացողությունը: Ո՞րն էր ասածիդ իմաստը, միգուցե ես չընկալեցի  
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչ առավելություն, ու՞մ է ցույց տալիս, ինչպե՞ս է ցույց տալիս:


Չէ իսկապես չընկալեցիր / երևի մի քիչ թարսուշիտակ եմ գրել դրանիցա :Xeloq: /ոչ թե աստվածաշնչով եմ հասկանում ինչ է հայր նշանակում, այլ այդ հարաբերություններն են  ստեղծվել դրա համար, որ ընկալենք Նրան այդ ձևով իսկ աստվածաշունչը փաստում է, որ Նա հենց այդպես է վերաբերվում մեզ դրա համար էլ բերեցի օրինակը - բայց մի տարբերությամբ Նա անթերի Հայր է, կատարյալ 



> Ինձ թվում էր կհասկանաս, որ սա ընդամենը համեմատություն էր: Հասկանալի է, որ Աստվածաշնչում նման բան չկա


 Ես հասկացա  :Smile:  պարզապես ես էլ նշեցի, որ ինչ համեմատություն որ պետք էր նշված է դրա մասին, եթե այդպիսի կամ նման համեմատությունների կարիք լիներ աստված դրա մասին էլ կնշեր :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Քրիստոսի ծնվելուց հարյուրավոր տարիներ առաջ մարգարեները մարգարեացել են նրա ծննդյան ճիշտ վայրի, կյանքի մանրամասների, մահվան վերաբերյալ: Ինչպես վկայում են գիտական հետազոտությունները հնարավոր չէ, որ այդ մարգարեական գրքերը Քրիստոսի մահից հետո գրված լինեն: Այսինքն հանարավոր չէ, որ դրանք կեղծված լինեն: Իսկ Հիսուսի կյանքի մանրամասների վերաբերյալ փաստում են ոչ միայն ավետարանները, այլ նաև բազմաթիվ պատմական աշխատություններ:


Ես առաջին անգամ էի լսում էս մասին: Էդ ո՞ր մարգարեն է կանխագուշակել (իրական կյանքում) և ո՞ր գիտնականների խումբն է հայտնաբերել էդ մարգարեին կամ նրա աշխատանքները, որը ապրել է երկու հազարամյակ առաջ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Նա անթերի Հայր է, կատարյալ


Այո, չեմ էլ կասկածում: 
Ինչու՞, որովհետև Ամինան ասաց  :Wink: 




> Ես հասկացա  պարզապես ես էլ նշեցի, որ ինչ համեմատություն որ պետք էր նշված է դրա մասին, եթե այդպիսի կամ նման համեմատությունների կարիք լիներ աստված դրա մասին էլ կնշեր


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես վստահ, որ մյուսները Աստված է նշել: Միգուցե՞ մեզ խաբել են  :Think:

----------


## The_only_one

> Ես առաջին անգամ էի լսում էս մասին: Էդ ո՞ր մարգարեն է կանխագուշակել (իրական կյանքում) և ո՞ր գիտնականների խումբն է հայտնաբերել էդ մարգարեին կամ նրա աշխատանքները, որը ապրել է երկու հազարամյակ առաջ:


Քանի որ չեմ կարող ամբողջ Եսայիա մարգարեությունը տեղադրել, երևի ճիշտ կլինի որ ինքդ բացես Աստվածաշունչը ու կարդաս: Ինչ վերաբերվում է գիտնականներին չեմ պատրաստվում անուններ նշել, քանի որ գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ կփորձես կրկին վիճարկել դրանց վստահելիությունը, եթե նույնիսկ շատ հայտնի գիտնականների անուններ նշելու լինեմ: Բացի այդ այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում գիտական վեճերի մեջ մտնել կրոնական հարցերում: Շատ գիտական մտքեր և գաղափարներ, որ առաջ ինձ համար շատ խելացի և գեղեցիկ էին թվում, հիմա ուղղակի ծիծաղելի են երևում…

Ուղղակի խորհուրդ կուզենաի տալ: Ուզում ես ընդունիր ուզում ես ոչ: Քո կյանքում արժեքներ մտցրա, որոնց պատրաստ ես ուղղակի հավատալու, մանկան նման հավատալու առանց եթեների ու բայցերի…

----------


## Terminator

> Ես առաջին անգամ էի լսում էս մասին: Էդ ո՞ր մարգարեն է կանխագուշակել (իրական կյանքում) և ո՞ր գիտնականների խումբն է հայտնաբերել էդ մարգարեին կամ նրա աշխատանքները, որը ապրել է երկու հազարամյակ առաջ:


Գիտնականները Կարմիր ծովի ափերի մոտ գտնվող քարանձավներում հայտնաբերել են մ.թ.ա.-ից շատ դարեր առաջ գրված գլանափաթեթներ և անավանեցին Կարմիր ծովի գլանափաթեթներ, որոնք վերագրում են, որ դրանք Հին կտակարանի գրքերից են եղել, որոնց մեփ էլ կան նաև մարգարեությունները և համեմատելով Հին Կտակարանի գրվածքների հետ, ապացուցեցին, որ իրոք ներկա Հին Կտակարանը պարունակում է ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը հնից, որը և ապացուցում է Հին Կտակարանում նշված դեպքերի մասին… Հին Կտակարանում Հիսուսի մասին կա շուրջ 300 վկայություն, գրված տարբեր մարգարեների ձեեռքով :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ուղղակի խորհուրդ կուզենաի տալ: Ուզում ես ընդունիր ուզում ես ոչ: Քո կյանքում արժեքներ մտցրա, որոնց պատրաստ ես ուղղակի հավատալու, մանկան նման հավատալու առանց եթեների ու բայցերի…


Ես այն տիպի մարդկանցից չեմ, որ կարող են կուրորեն հավատալ: Առավել ևս մի գրքի, որը մեզ է ներկայացվում որպես Աստծո խոսք, սակայն ոչ այլ ինչ է քան հասարակ մահկանացուների ստեղծագործության արդյունք:   :Smile: 

Չեմ հասկանում "կուրորեն հավատալ" երևույթը: Հարց է առաջանում, իսկ ինչու՞ կուրորեն հավատում ես Քրիստոնեական Սուրբ գրքին, բայց կուրորեն չես հավատում Մուսուլմանականին  :Think: 




> Գիտնականները Կարմիր ծովի ափերի մոտ գտնվող քարանձավներում հայտնաբերել են մ.թ.ա.-ից շատ դարեր առաջ գրված գլանափաթեթներ և անավանեցին Կարմիր ծովի գլանափաթեթներ, որոնք վերագրում են, որ դրանք Հին կտակարանի գրքերից են եղել, որոնց մեփ էլ կան նաև մարգարեությունները և համեմատելով Հին Կտակարանի գրվածքների հետ, ապացուցեցին, որ իրոք ներկա Հին Կտակարանը պարունակում է ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը հնից, որը և ապացուցում է Հին Կտակարանում նշված դեպքերի մասին… Հին Կտակարանում Հիսուսի մասին կա շուրջ 300 վկայություն, գրված տարբեր մարգարեների ձեեռքով


Լինկ կտա՞ս կարդանք  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քրիստոսի ծնվելուց հարյուրավոր տարիներ առաջ մարգարեները մարգարեացել են նրա ծննդյան ճիշտ վայրի, կյանքի մանրամասների, մահվան վերաբերյալ: Ինչպես վկայում են գիտական հետազոտությունները հնարավոր չէ, որ այդ մարգարեական գրքերը Քրիստոսի մահից հետո գրված լինեն: Այսինքն հանարավոր չէ, որ դրանք կեղծված լինեն: Իսկ Հիսուսի կյանքի մանրամասների վերաբերյալ փաստում են ոչ միայն ավետարանները, այլ նաև բազմաթիվ պատմական աշխատություններ:
> 
> Մորֆեուս ջան քո բառերը ինձ հիշեցնում են Հրեաների թագավոր Հերովդեսին, որը որևէ նյութեղեն հրաշքի էր սպասում Հիսուսից, բայց այդպես էլ չտեսավ այդ, որովհետև Աստված այդպես չի, որ ուզումա մեզ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա դնել:
> Հասկացիր, որ եթե Աստված տեսանելի և առավել ևս շոշափելի լիներ, շատ մեծ բան չէր համարվի նրան հավատալը կամ նրան հետևելը: Բոլորն էլ ի վերջո կանգնելու են Աստծու առաջ, նույնիսկ ամենամոլի աթեիստները և հավատալու են նրա գոյության փաստին: 
> Ավելին իրական քրիստոնյաներից շատ քչերն են տեսողական կամ լսողական շփում ունեցել Աստծո հետ, բայց հավատա, որ շատ շատերը առանց տեսելու էլ հավատում են, որովհետև Հիսուս ինքը երանի է տալիս այն մարդկանց, որ առանց տեսնելու հավատում են Իր անունին: 
> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես իրական հրաշք տեսնել ու ամբողջ էությամբ զգալ Տիրոջ գոյությունը շփվիր իրական քրիստոնյաների հետ և տես, թե ինչպես է Աստված փոխել և փոխում նրանց կյանքը: Նույնիսկ ամենասրիկա մարդիկ չեն դիմանում և հալվում են Տիրոջ զորավոր ձեռքերում:


1. Ենթադրենք մենք մի հարյուր հոգով հավաքվում ենք, գաղտնի մի խմբակ ենք ստեղծում, ընտրում ենք մեզնից մի քանիսին ու նրանց «մարգարե» կարգում: Տարբեր մարգարեություններ ենք անում ու աշխատություններ գրում: Հետո կազմակերպության անդամներին փոխարինում են երիտասարդները ու այդպես շարունակ գաղտնիքը փոխանցվում է սերնդե-սերունդ: Եւ ահա մի օր գալիս է մեր գրած մարգարեությունները իրականացնելու ժամանակը ու մեր հետնորդները իրենց մեջից ընտրում են այն ընտրյալներին, ովքեր պետք է իրակացնեն դրանք: Հաշվի առնելով հրեաները ազգային առանձնահատկությունները՝ նման տարբերակը գոնե մտորման առարկա դառնալու իրավունք ունի:
2. Եթե նույնիսկ մարգարեները ասել են, որ այսպիսի մարդ է ծնվելու եւ այս կամ այն բաներն է անելու, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդ մարդը իրոք Աստծո որդին է:
3. Ինչ վերաբերում է այն մարգարեություններին, որոնք կատարվում են մեր օրերում, դրանք խիստ համապատասխանեցված են, այսինքն իրադարձությունները այս կամ այնկերպ փորձել են հարմարեցնել մարգարեություններին:
*****
Իմաստը ո՞րն է, որ մարդիկ հավատան Աստծոն: Եթե ես ապրում եմ որպես բարոյական ու բարեխիղճ մարդ, բայց չեմ հավատում Աստծու գոյությանը, ես մե՞ղք եմ գործում, թե ոչ :

----------


## Terminator

> Լինկ կտա՞ս կարդանք


Ցավոք ես գրքում եմ կարդացել :Smile:  :Sad: , համել ասել են ԱԼՄ հեռուստաալիքով, «Զարմանադարան» հաղորդման ժամանակ, բայց կփորձեմ ինետով էլգտնել, հավանաբար կլինի…  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես այն տիպի մարդկանցից չեմ, որ կարող են կուրորեն հավատալ: Առավել ևս մի գրքի, որը մեզ է ներկայացվում որպես Աստծո խոսք, սակայն ոչ այլ ինչ է քան հասարակ մահկանացուների ստեղծագործության արդյունք:  
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում "կուրորեն հավատալ" երևույթը: Հարց է առաջանում, իսկ ինչու՞ կուրորեն հավատում ես Քրիստոնեական Սուրբ գրքին, բայց կուրորեն չես հավատում Մուսուլմանականին 
> 
> 
> 
> Լինկ կտա՞ս կարդանք


Ցավոք ես գրքում եմ կարդացել :Smile:  :Sad: , համել ասել են ԱԼՄ հեռուստաալիքով, «Զարմանադարան» հաղորդման շամանակ, բայց կփորձեմ ինետով էլգտնել, հավանաբար կլինի…  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես առաջին անգամ էի լսում էս մասին: Էդ ո՞ր մարգարեն է կանխագուշակել (իրական կյանքում) և ո՞ր գիտնականների խումբն է հայտնաբերել էդ մարգարեին կամ նրա աշխատանքները, որը ապրել է երկու հազարամյակ առաջ:


Կներես, ժովի անունը սպալ էի ասել, ոչ թե Կարմիր, այլ Մեռյալ ծովի գալարները…Ահաև լինկը.
http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/27/.../1002739a1.htm
Այստեղ կգտնես քո բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները և Եսայի մարգարեյի մարգարեությունը Հիսուսի մասին…

----------


## The_only_one

> Իմաստը ո՞րն է, որ մարդիկ հավատան Աստծոն: Եթե ես ապրում եմ որպես բարոյական ու բարեխիղճ մարդ, բայց չեմ հավատում Աստծու գոյությանը, ես մե՞ղք եմ գործում, թե ոչ :


Աստծուն հավատալու և դրա արդյունքում նրա Խոսքին և պատվիրաններին հետևելու իմաստը նայա, որ կյանքը էս ողորմելի 70 կամ 80 տարով չի սահմանափակվում: Մեր ներկայիս կյանքից կախվածա մի ամբողջ հավիտենություն…

Ինչ վերաբերվումա բարի բայց անհավատ մարդկանց, ապա կարող եմ քեզ վստահորեն ասել, որ ոչ մի բարեխիղճ մարդ իր բարությամբ կամ կատարած գործերով չի արդարանալու: Աստծու համար առաջնայինը հավատքնա առ Հիսուս Քրիստոս և եթե այդ մարդը նույնիսկ ոչ մի մեղք չգործի (ինչը անհնարա, թե տեսականորեն և թե գործնականում), ապա միայն նրա անհավատությունն արդեն բավարարա նրա մեղավորության համար… Անհավատությունը մեծագույն մեղքերից մեկնա Աստծու առաջ…

Հ.Գ. Քո մյուս 3 հարցերի պատասխանները խտացված են գրածիս մեջ…

----------


## Հրատացի

Իմ համար քրիստոնեությունը շատ հետաքրքիր բան է բայց շատ բաներ իմ տրամաբանության մեջ չեն տեղավորվու դրա համար չեմ հավատում… Օրինակ . սկսբից աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն  հետո վռնդեց Եդեմից (պատժեց) հետո եկավ Նոյի ժամանակը  մենակ Նոյին իր ընտանիքի ու զավակների հետ փրկեց մնացածին ջրի տակ խեղդեց(դաժանորեն  ոչնչացրեց այսինքն պատժեց նորից) հետո եկավ Քրիստոսը ու բոլորի մեղքերը ներեց… 
Աստված փոշմանե՞ց :թե՞ որդին գնաց հոր կամքին հակառակ:
իմ ճանաչած աստվածը իր մեջ  պարունակում է թե լավ բաները,և թե վատը:
Ու իմիջայլոց սաղ կրոնները ստեղծվել են մարդկանց միմյանց հետ համախմբելու համար, որպիսի բոլորը ունենան նույն նորմերը,հեշտ կառավարելու համար:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչ վերաբերվումա բարի բայց անհավատ մարդկանց, ապա կարող եմ քեզ վստահորեն ասել, որ ոչ մի բարեխիղճ մարդ իր բարությամբ կամ կատարած գործերով չի արդարանալու: Աստծու համար առաջնայինը հավատքնա առ Հիսուս Քրիստոս և եթե այդ մարդը նույնիսկ ոչ մի մեղք չգործի (ինչը անհնարա, թե տեսականորեն և թե գործնականում), ապա միայն նրա անհավատությունն արդեն բավարարա նրա մեղավորության համար…


Աբսուրդ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ *REn005-*ը շատ ճիշտ հարցադրում հուշեց. թեմայում քննարկվող Աստվածը Հի՞ն կտակարանի աստվածն է, թե՞ Նոր: Դրանք շա՜տ տարբեր բաներ են:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստծուն հավատալու և դրա արդյունքում նրա Խոսքին և պատվիրաններին հետևելու իմաստը նայա, որ կյանքը էս ողորմելի 70 կամ 80 տարով չի սահմանափակվում: Մեր ներկայիս կյանքից կախվածա մի ամբողջ հավիտենություն…
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա բարի բայց անհավատ մարդկանց, ապա կարող եմ քեզ վստահորեն ասել, *որ ոչ մի բարեխիղճ մարդ իր բարությամբ կամ կատարած գործերով չի արդարանալու*: Աստծու համար առաջնայինը հավատքնա առ Հիսուս Քրիստոս և եթե այդ մարդը նույնիսկ ոչ մի մեղք չգործի (ինչը անհնարա, թե տեսականորեն և թե գործնականում), ապա միայն նրա անհավատությունն արդեն բավարարա նրա մեղավորության համար… Անհավատությունը մեծագույն մեղքերից մեկնա Աստծու առաջ…
> 
> Հ.Գ. Քո մյուս 3 հարցերի պատասխանները խտացված են գրածիս մեջ…


Այ հենց այստեղ էլ կայանում է աբսուրդը. ինչու է Աստված ուզում, որ իրեն հավատան, ինչ նպատակ կա դրանում եւ ինչով է մարդը մեղավոր, որ չի հավատում: Աստվածաշնչի ամենամեծ արժեքը ինձ համար այն, որ այն բարոյականություն է քարոզանում, բայց ես բարոյական կարող եմ լինել նաեւ առանց Աստվածաշնչի: «Հավատացեք ինձ». ինչու, երբ ես չեմ տեսել, միայն լսել եմ ոմանցից, ինչու՞, եթե ես տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ է կատարվում շուրջս, ինչու՞, եթե այնքան հարցեր կան, որոնց պատասխանը ես դեռ չեմ ստացել: ԻՆչու՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞:

----------


## Terminator

> Աստված փոշմանե՞ց :թե՞ որդին գնաց հոր կամքին հակառակ:


Ոչ մեկը և ոչ մյուսը… Աստված Սիրող հայր է և որպեսզի ոչ մեկը չկորչի, նա ուղորկեց իր Միածին Որդուն, որ ով հավատա նրան, ճկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա… :Smile: 




> թեմայում քննարկվող Աստվածը Հի՞ն կտակարանի աստվածն է, թե՞ Նոր: Դրանք շա՜տ տարբեր բաներ են:


Աստված միշտ նույնն է, երեկ, այսօր և վաղը… Ուղղակի Նա իր Որդու միջոցով մարդկանց էլ ավելի մոտիկ դարձրեց Իրեն… :Smile:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Ոչ մեկը և ոչ մյուսը… Աստված Սիրող հայր է և որպեսզի ոչ մեկը չկորչի, նա ուղորկեց իր Միածին Որդուն, որ ով հավատա նրան, ճկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա…


Բա ինչու՞ եթքան մարդ կոտորեց Նոյի ժամանկով:Ստեղ ինչ որ մի բան էն չի

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այ հենց այստեղ էլ կայանում է աբսուրդը. ինչու է Աստված ուզում, որ իրեն հավատան, ինչ նպատակ կա դրանում եւ ինչով է մարդը մեղավոր, որ չի հավատում: Աստվածաշնչի ամենամեծ արժեքը ինձ համար այն, որ այն բարոյականություն է քարոզանում, բայց ես բարոյական կարող եմ լինել նաեւ առանց Աստվածաշնչի: «Հավատացեք ինձ». ինչու, երբ ես չեմ տեսել, միայն լսել եմ ոմանցից, ինչու՞, եթե ես տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ է կատարվում շուրջս, ինչու՞, եթե այնքան հարցեր կան, որոնց պատասխանը ես դեռ չեմ ստացել: ԻՆչու՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞:


Եղբայր, էստեղ լիքը մարդ կույր մոլեռանդությունը շփոթում է հավատի հետ:




> Աստված միշտ նույնն է, երեկ, այսօր և վաղը… Ուղղակի Նա իր Որդու միջոցով մարդկանց էլ ավելի մոտիկ դարձրեց Իրեն…


Բա ինչու՞ էր երեկ ասում «Ակն ընդ ական», իսկ այսօր՝ «Մյուս թուշդ էլ դեմ տուր»: Ինչու՞ էր երեկ Մովսեսի թշնամի եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին կոտորում, զորքին Կարմիր ծովում խեղդում, իսկ այսօր ասում է «սիրեցեք ձեր թշնամիներին»: Ու վերջապես՝ ինչու՞ է այսօր ասում «Ներում եմ», իսկ երեկ չէ առաջի օրը Ադամին պատահական զանցանքի համար իր բոլոր տասը միլիարդ հետնորդներով Դրախտից վռնդեց՝ ընդ որում՝ Դրախտը դարձնելով դատարկ, ինքնանպատակ, անիմաստ սարքված մի տեղ:

----------


## Terminator

> Բա ինչու՞ էր երեկ ասում «Ակն ընդ ական», իսկ այսօր՝ «Մյուս թուշդ էլ դեմ տուր»: Ինչու՞ էր երեկ Մովսեսի թշնամի եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին կոտորում, զորքին Կարմիր ծովում խեղդում, իսկ այսօր ասում է «սիրեցեք ձեր թշնամիներին»: Ու վերջապես՝ ինչու՞ է այսօր ասում «Ներում եմ», իսկ երեկ չէ առաջի օրը Ադամին պատահական զանցանքի համար իր բոլոր տասը միլիարդ հետնորդներով Դրախտից վռնդեց՝ ընդ որում՝ Դրախտը դարձնելով դատարկ, ինքնանպատակ, անիմաստ սարքված մի տեղ:


Այդ խոսքերը ասում էր Նա, անհավատների մասին, այսինքն կարելի է պատժել թշնամիներին, դրա համար էլ, ՆԱ Հիսուսին ուղարկեց երկիր, որպեսզի բոլոր մարդիկ հավասարազոր լինեն և իմանան իսկական Աստծու մասին ու չպաշտեն իրենց հորինած չաստվածներին :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այդ խոսքերը ասում էր Նա, անհավատների մասին, այսինքն կարելի է պատժել թշնամիներին, դրա համար էլ, ՆԱ Հիսուսին ուղարկեց երկիր, որպեսզի բոլոր մարդիկ հավասարազոր լինեն և իմանան իսկական Աստծու մասին ու չպաշտեն իրենց հորինած չաստվածներին


Ո՛նց թե՝ պատժեց, որովհետև անհավատ էին: Այսինքն մի օր հայտնվեց, ասաց. «Ներող կլինեք, տղե՛ք, որ էսքան ժամանակ մի հատ չէի գալիս, չէի երևում, դուք ինձ ճանաչելու ձև չեք ունեցել, բայց դե՝ հմի պտի մեռնեք»: Էդ ոնց որ հիմա ես ինձ համար հանգիստ ապրեմ , ու ինչ-որ ուզբեկ գա ինձ սպանի, ինչ ա թե՝ ես Զագվայբեկ Նիմամբետովին չեմ ճանաչում: Է թող նենց անեին՝ ճանաչեի:

Էն խեղճ եգիպտացին կամ, խոսքի, ացտեկն ու վիկինգը ի՞նչ իմանային, թե ջհուդներն ում են գտել ու ում են պաշտում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այդ խոսքերը ասում էր Նա, անհավատների մասին, այսինքն կարելի է *պատժել թշնամիներին*, դրա համար էլ, ՆԱ Հիսուսին ուղարկեց երկիր, որպեսզի բոլոր մարդիկ հավասարազոր լինեն և իմանան իսկական Աստծու մասին ու չպաշտեն իրենց հորինած չաստվածներին


Գրածներդ իրար հակասում են: Խնդրում եմ մտքերդ այնպես ձեւակերպես, որ լավ հասկանալի լինի, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել: 
Աստվածաշնչում ասվում ա՞, որ կարելի է պատժել թշնամիներին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ո՛նց թե՝ պատժեց, որովհետև անհավատ էին: Այսինքն մի օր հայտնվեց, ասաց. «Ներող կլինեք, տղե՛ք, որ էսքան ժամանակ մի հատ չէի գալիս, չէի երևում, դուք ինձ ճանաչելու ձև չեք ունեցել, բայց դե՝ հմի պտի մեռնեք»: Էդ ոնց որ հիմա ես ինձ համար հանգիստ ապրեմ , ու ինչ-որ ուզբեկ գա ինձ սպանի, ինչ ա թե՝ ես Զագվայբեկ Նիմամբետովին չեմ ճանաչում: Է թող նենց անեին՝ ճանաչեի:
> 
> Էն խեղճ եգիպտացին կամ, խոսքի, ացտեկն ու վիկինգը ի՞նչ իմանային, թե ջհուդներն ում են գտել ու ում են պաշտում:


+1.

----------


## Terminator

> Բա ինչու՞ եթքան մարդ կոտորեց Նոյի ժամանկով:Ստեղ ինչ որ մի բան էն չի


Որովհետև Նա սղջաց, որ ստեղծել է մարդուն և քանի-որ մեղքը տիրել էր աշխարը, դրա համար էլ որոշեց պատժել մարդկանց և քանի-որ միայն Նոյն էր արդար Աստծու առաջ, իր ընտանիքի հետ, դրա համար էլ միայն Նոյը փրկվեց… Դրանից հետո, Աստված երդվեց, որ էլ մարդկանց չի պատժի ջրհեղեղով… Իսկ հետո, նա որոշեց, աշխարհը կործանել Արմագեդոնով, քանի որ չի կարող նորից ջրհեղեղով կործանի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ՀԳ. Վրացի գրող Ն. Դումբաձեն, իր մի գրքում մի շատ ճիշտ խոսք է ասել. «Որ եթե ճլինեյին մարդիկ, չեր լինի նաև Աստված, քանի-որ, ոչ մեկը չեր իմանա Նրա մասիս» (բացի, իհարկե, իր հրեշտակներից միայն) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գրածներդ իրար հակասում են: Խնդրում եմ մտքերդ այնպես ձեւակերպես, որ լավ հասկանալի լինի, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել: 
> Աստվածաշնչում ասվում ա՞, որ կարելի է պատժել թշնամիներին:


Հին կտակարանում ոչ թե ասվում ա, այլ հենց հորդորվում ու խորհուրդ ա տրվում:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Որովհետև Նա սղջաց, որ ստեղծել է մարդուն և քանի-որ մեղքը տիրել էր աշխարը, դրա համար էլ որոշեց պատժել մարդկանց և քանի-որ միայն Նոյն էր արդար Աստծու առաջ, իր ընտանիքի հետ, դրա համար էլ միայն Նոյը փրկվեց…


Ուրեմն՝ Աստված, այնուամենայնիվ, սխալական ա, իսկ, խոսքի, Բենեդիկտոս 2-րդը՝ ո՞չ: Ինձ ա՞ թվում, թե՞ էստեղ ինչ-որ հակասություն կա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Որովհետև Նա սղջաց, որ ստեղծել է մարդուն և քանի-որ մեղքը տիրել էր աշխարը, դրա համար էլ որոշեց պատժել մարդկանց և քանի-որ միայն Նոյն էր արդար Աստծու առաջ, իր ընտանիքի հետ, դրա համար էլ միայն Նոյը փրկվեց… Դրանից հետո, Աստված երդվեց, որ էլ մարդկանց չի պատժի ջրհեղեղով… Իսկ հետո, նա որոշեց, աշխարհը կործանել Արմագեդոնով, քանի որ չի կարող նորից ջրհեղեղով կործանի
> 
> ՀԳ. Վրացի գրող Ն. Դումբաձեն, իր մի գրքում մի շատ ճիշտ խոսք է ասել. «Որ եթե ճլինեյին մարդիկ, չեր լինի նաև Աստված, քանի-որ, ոչ մեկը չեր իմանա Նրա մասիս» (բացի, իհարկե, իր հրեշտակներից միայն)


Ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ արդար մարդ չկա՞ր:

----------


## Terminator

> Գրածներդ իրար հակասում են: Խնդրում եմ մտքերդ այնպես ձեւակերպես, որ լավ հասկանալի լինի, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել: 
> Աստվածաշնչում ասվում ա՞, որ կարելի է պատժել թշնամիներին:


Հիմա կոնկրետ Աստվածաունչը լավ չեմ հիշում առաջվա պես, բայց փորձեմ բացատրել…
Հին կտակարանում մարդուն սպանելը համարվում էր մեղք, որի մասին ասված է «10 պատվիրաններում», իսկ Նա որ ասում էր «ակն ընդ ական» (Հայերն էլ, դրան ավելացրին՝ …ատամն ընդ ատաման), նկատի ուներ, փոխաբերական իմաստով իհարկե, որ կարող ես պատժել շնամիներին, այսինքն ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏՆԵՐԻՆ, նրանց ովքեր Չին հավատում Եհովա Աստծուն և չէին ընդունում Մովսեսական օրենքները, որպեսզի դա արվում էր նրա համար, որ անհավատները այդ ձևով կարողանային փրկվել…   Նա եգիպտացիների երեխաներին կոտորեց, որովհետև փարավոնը չէր ուզում ազատել  Աստծո ժողովրդին, բայց թէ ինչ մեղք ունեյին անմեղ երեխաները, չգիտեմ, և քանի-որ փարավոնը չեր ուզում հավատալ Եհովա Աստծուն (ինչքան հիշում եմ, նրա կինը կամ աղջիկը դարձավ հավատացյալ և ընդունեց Եհովա Աստծուն: 




> Ո՛նց թե՝ պատժեց, որովհետև անհավատ էին: Այսինքն մի օր հայտնվեց, ասաց. «Ներող կլինեք, տղե՛ք, որ էսքան ժամանակ մի հատ չէի գալիս, չէի երևում, դուք ինձ ճանաչելու ձև չեք ունեցել, բայց դե՝ հմի պտի մեռնեք»: Էդ ոնց որ հիմա ես ինձ համար հանգիստ ապրեմ , ու ինչ-որ ուզբեկ գա ինձ սպանի, ինչ ա թե՝ ես Զագվայբեկ Նիմամբետովին չեմ ճանաչում: Է թող նենց անեին՝ ճանաչեի:
> 
> Էն խեղճ եգիպտացին կամ, խոսքի, ացտեկն ու վիկինգը ի՞նչ իմանային, թե ջհուդներն ում են գտել ու ում են պաշտում:


Դե դրա համար էլ նա Հիսուսին ուղարկեց, որպեսզի նրա միջոցով Աստծո խոսքը տարածվի աբողջ աշխարհով մեկ, որպեսզի բոլորն էլ իմանան իսկական Աստծո մասին… Հիսուսից և խաճելությունից հետո վերացավ «ակն ընդ ական» արտահայտությունը, որովհետև Հիսուսից հետո, ամբողջ աշխարհում տարածվում է Աստծո խոսքը և կարիք չկա ալևս չարը չարով պատասխանելու, այսինքն, որը նույնն է ակն ընդ ական, որով ցույց էր տրվում իրական Աստծուն և հիմա, քանի որ բոլորը լավից վատից գիտեն Աստծու մասին և իրենք են ընտրում ճանապարհը, Աստծո և չարի, դրա համար էլ, Հիսուսը իր «Լեռնային քարոզի» մեջ ասում է, որ եթե քեզ ապտակում են մի այտիտ, ապա մյուս այտտ էլ դեմ տուր… 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրանց, ովքեր  չեն լսել Աստծո մասին (օր. կան աֆրիկյան ցեղեր, որնք նաև չգիտեն ժամանակացից գիտության նվաճումների մասին) կամ հնդկացիական ցեղերին  (ջրհեղեղի ժամանակ կար միայն մի մարդկային ցեղ և խոսում էին մի լեզվով, դա վերացավ այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ որոշեցին շինել Բաբելոնի աշտարակը, բայց կիսատ մնաց, որովհետև Աստված խառնեց մարդկանց լեզունները, և նրանք սկսեցին խոսել տարբեր լեզուններով), ապա նրանք էլ  բատասխան կտան իրենց արածների համար, թէ ընրանք ինչ բարի և չար գործեր են արել և որը շատ կլինի, բարին թէ չարը, ըստ դրա էլ կպատժվեն, հավանաբար (ըստ որոշ հավատացյալների պնդման, կոնկրետ դրա մասին բան չգիտեմ)…

----------


## Terminator

> Ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ արդար մարդ չկա՞ր:


Նոյի ժամանկաշրջանում, չէբացի Նոյից ու նրա ընտանիքից, ի դեպ հաշվի առ, որ այդ ժամանակ երկիրը փոքր է եղել և մարդիկ էլ քիչ, ոչ թէ այսօրվա նման մոտ 6 միլիարդ: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիմա կոնկրետ Աստվածաունչը լավ չեմ հիշում առաջվա պես, բայց փորձեմ բացատրել…
> Հին կտակարանում մարդուն սպանելը համարվում էր մեղք, որի մասին ասված է «10 պատվիրաններում», իսկ Նա որ ասում էր «ակն ընդ ական» (Հայերն էլ, դրան ավելացրին՝ …ատամն ընդ ատաման), նկատի ուներ, փոխաբերական իմաստով իհարկե, որ կարող ես պատժել շնամիներին, այսինքն ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏՆԵՐԻՆ, նրանց ովքեր Չին հավատում Եհովա Աստծուն և չէին ընդունում Մովսեսական օրենքները, որպեսզի դա արվում էր նրա համար, որ անհավատները այդ ձևով կարողանային փրկվել…   Նա եգիպտացիների երեխաներին կոտորեց, որովհետև փարավոնը չէր ուզում ազատել  Աստծո ժողովրդին, բայց թէ ինչ մեղք ունեյին անմեղ երեխաները, չգիտեմ, և քանի-որ փարավոնը չեր ուզում հավատալ Եհովա Աստծուն (ինչքան հիշում եմ, նրա կինը կամ աղջիկը դարձավ հավատացյալ և ընդունեց Եհովա Աստծուն: 
> 
> 
> 
> Դե դրա համար էլ նա Հիսուսին ուղարկեց, որպեսզի նրա միջոցով Աստծո խոսքը տարածվի աբողջ աշխարհով մեկ, որպեսզի բոլորն էլ իմանան իսկական Աստծո մասին… Հիսուսից և խաճելությունից հետո վերացավ «ակն ընդ ական» արտահայտությունը, որովհետև Հիսուսից հետո, ամբողջ աշխարհում տարածվում է Աստծո խոսքը և կարիք չկա ալևս չարը չարով պատասխանելու, այսինքն, որը նույնն է ակն ընդ ական, որով ցույց էր տրվում իրական Աստծուն և հիմա, քանի որ բոլորը լավից վատից գիտեն Աստծու մասին և իրենք են ընտրում ճանապարհը, Աստծո և չարի, դրա համար էլ, Հիսուսը իր «Լեռնային քարոզի» մեջ ասում է, որ եթե քեզ ապտակում են մի այտիտ, ապա մյուս այտտ էլ դեմ տուր… 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրանց, ովքեր  չեն լսել Աստծո մասին (օր. կան աֆրիկյան ցեղեր, որնք նաև չգիտեն ժամանակացից գիտության նվաճումների մասին) կամ հնդկացիական ցեղերին  (ջրհեղեղի ժամանակ կար միայն մի մարդկային ցեղ և խոսում էին մի լեզվով, դա վերացավ այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ որոշեցին շինել Բաբելոնի աշտարակը, բայց կիսատ մնաց, որովհետև Աստված խառնեց մարդկանց լեզունները, և նրանք սկսեցին խոսել տարբեր լեզուններով), ապա նրանք էլ  բատասխան կտան իրենց արածների համար, թէ ընրանք ինչ բարի և չար գործեր են արել և որը շատ կլինի, բարին թէ չարը, ըստ դրա էլ կպատժվեն, հավանաբար (ըստ որոշ հավատացյալների պնդման, կոնկրետ դրա մասին բան չգիտեմ)…


Կարող ես պատասխանել տրամաբանորեն, թե ինչումն է կայանում չհավատացողների մեղքը: Հնարավոր է հերեւանս ասի՝ ես աշխարհի տիրակալն եմ, եթե չհավատաս դրան, դու կպատժվես: Հիմա ինչ, հավատա՞մ նրան:

----------


## Terminator

> Ուրեմն՝ Աստված, այնուամենայնիվ, սխալական ա, իսկ, խոսքի, Բենեդիկտոս 2-րդը՝ ո՞չ: Ինձ ա՞ թվում, թե՞ էստեղ ինչ-որ հակասություն կա:


Դե տենց է ստացվում :Smile:  և Չարը ավելի խորամանկ գտնվեց և կարողացավ խաբել Եվային, որն էլ կարողացավ համոզել Ադամին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նոյի ժամանկաշրջանում, չէբացի Նոյից ու նրա ընտանիքից, ի դեպ հաշվի առ, որ այդ ժամանակ երկիրը փոքր է եղել և մարդիկ էլ քիչ, ոչ թէ այսօրվա նման մոտ 6 միլիարդ:


Իսկ եթե Նոյն էր արդար, ինչու Նոյի որդիները փրկվեցին, դա անարդար է, չէ՞: Թող մենակ Նոյը փրկվեր:

----------


## Terminator

> Կարող ես պատասխանել տրամաբանորեն, թե ինչումն է կայանում չհավատացողների մեղքը: Հնարավոր է հերեւանս ասի՝ ես աշխարհի տիրակալն եմ, եթե չհավատաս դրան, դու կպատժվես: Հիմա ինչ, հավատա՞մ նրան:


Դե եթե նա գործերով և արարքներով ապացուցի, որ ինքն Աստված է, ուրեմն պետք է հավատաս նրան, բայց Հիսուսը դրա մասին զգուշացնում է և ասում է, որ կգան մարդիկ, ովքեր իմ նման հրաշքներ կգործեն և կասեն որ իրենք ես եմ (ՀԳ. այսինքն՝ Հիսուսը), ապա դուք նրանց մի հավատացեք, այլ ստուգեք նրանց, ըստ գրքերի (ՀԳ. այսինքն՝ Աստվածաշնչով) և եթե հասկանաք, որ նրանք ստում են, ապա հեռու մնացեք այդպիսիններից և զգուշացեք նրանցից…   :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հիմա կոնկրետ Աստվածաունչը լավ չեմ հիշում առաջվա պես, բայց փորձեմ բացատրել…
> * Հին կտակարանում մարդուն սպանելը համարվում էր մեղք, որի մասին ասված է «10 պատվիրաններում», իսկ Նա որ ասում էր «ակն ընդ ական» (Հայերն էլ, դրան ավելացրին՝ …ատամն ընդ ատաման), նկատի ուներ, փոխաբերական իմաստով իհարկե, որ կարող ես պատժել շնամիներին, այսինքն ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏՆԵՐԻՆ, նրանց ովքեր Չին հավատում Եհովա Աստծուն և չէին ընդունում Մովսեսական օրենքները, որպեսզի դա արվում էր նրա համար, որ անհավատները այդ ձևով կարողանային փրկվել…*   Նա եգիպտացիների երեխաներին կոտորեց, որովհետև փարավոնը չէր ուզում ազատել  Աստծո ժողովրդին, բայց թէ ինչ մեղք ունեյին անմեղ երեխաները, չգիտեմ, և քանի-որ փարավոնը չեր ուզում հավատալ Եհովա Աստծուն (ինչքան հիշում եմ, նրա կինը կամ աղջիկը դարձավ հավատացյալ և ընդունեց Եհովա Աստծուն:


Էս ընդգծված մասով՝ ես փաս  :Shok: :

Ուզու՞մ ես՝ ասեմ՝ երեխաներն ինչ մեղք ունեին: Ոչ մի՛: Ավելին՝ ապագան նրանցն էր (Հիսուսի խոսքերով, չէ՞): Իսկ էդ ապագան Աստված նրանցից խլեց մի բուռ ջհուդների համար: Էդքան մարդասեր էր՝ թո՛ղ անձամբ համոզեր փարավոնին, թո՛ղ ներշնչեր, թո՛ղ իր ամենազոր աջով վերցներ Մովսեսի ժողովրդին ու դներ Քանանու երկրում: Բայց մանկասպանությու՞ն: Ու դա ինձ պիտի հավատ ու սե՞ր ներշնչի:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրանց, ովքեր  չեն լսել Աստծո մասին, կամ հնդկացիական ցեղերին, ապա նրանք էլ  բատասխան կտան իրենց արածների համար, թէ ընրանք ինչ բարի և չար գործեր են արել և որը շատ կլինի, բարին թէ չարը, ըստ դրա էլ կպատժվեն, հավանաբար


Դու՞ էիր նոր ասում, որ մարդիկ դատվելու են ոչ թե ըստ իրենց լավ ու վատ արարքների, այլ նախևառաջ՝ ըստ ունեցած կամ չունեցած հավատի:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ եթե Նոյն էր արդար, ինչու Նոյի որդիները փրկվեցին, դա անարդար է, չէ՞: Թող մենակ Նոյը փրկվեր:


Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, Նոյի որդիններն էլ էին արդար, բայց նրանց կանանց մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, արդար էին թե չէ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե եթե նա գործերով և արարքներով ապացուցի, որ ինքն Աստված է, ուրեմն պետք է հավատաս նրան, բայց Հիսուսը դրա մասին զգուշացնում է և ասում է, որ կգան մարդիկ, ովքեր իմ նման հրաշքներ կգործեն և կասեն որ իրենք ես եմ (ՀԳ. այսինքն՝ Հիսուսը), ապա դուք նրանց մի հավատացեք, այլ ստուգեք նրանց, ըստ գրքերի (ՀԳ. այսինքն՝ Աստվածաշնչով) և եթե հասկանաք, որ նրանք ստում են, ապա հեռու մնացեք այդպիսիններից և զգուշացեք նրանցից…


Պահո՜՜՜. իսկ եթե իրենք իրենց հետ մի հատ ուրիշ Աստվածաշունչ բերեն:

----------


## Terminator

> Էս ընդգծված մասով՝ ես փաս :
> 
> Ուզու՞մ ես՝ ասեմ՝ երեխաներն ինչ մեղք ունեին: Ոչ մի՛: Ավելին՝ ապագան նրանցն էր (Հիսուսի խոսքերով, չէ՞): Իսկ էդ ապագան Աստված նրանցից խլեց մի բուռ ջհուդների համար: Էդքան մարդասեր էր՝ թո՛ղ անձամբ համոզեր փարավոնին, թո՛ղ ներշնչեր, թո՛ղ իր ամենազոր աջով վերցներ Մովսեսի ժողովրդին ու դներ Քանանու երկրում: Բայց մանկասպանությու՞ն: Ու դա ինձ պիտի հավատ ու սե՞ր ներշնչի:


Այդ տեսանկյունից ես էլեմ համաձայն քո հետ… Բայց թէ Աստվածինչուէդաարել,չգիտեմ:


> Դու՞ էիր նոր ասում, որ մարդիկ դատվելու են ոչ թե ըստ իրենց լավ ու վատ արարքների, այլ նախևառաջ՝ ըստ ունեցած կամ չունեցած հավատի:


Չէ,ես չէի,բայց Հիսուսը այդպիսի բանէ ասել,որ նաև մարդը պետք է պատասխանտա իր
արածև չարածգործերի համար…

ՀԳ.Իդեպ,Աստվածաշնչում շատհակասական բաներ կան, դրա համար էլ, Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչին, չի հավատում, այդ Աստվածաշնչին, ըստ նրա կան նաև Աստվածաշնչյան գրքեր, որոնք ներառված չեն բուն Աստվածաշնչում, և նա միայն չներառված Աստվածաշնչին էր հավատում, ըստ որի էլ, գրվել է «Դա Վինչիի Ծածկագիրը» գիրքը, որի հիման վրա էլ նկարվել է համանուն կինոոն, որը մեծ աղմուկ բարցրացրեց Կաթոլիկ աշխարհում…
ՈՐՊԵՍ ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ… Հավանաբար Դա Վինչին և նրա նման շատերը, ճիշտ են, Ատվածաշունչը լռիվ չի, դրա համար էլ, այնտեղ կան շատ հակասություններ, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ տարբեր ձևերով են նեկնաբանում այն և ստեղծում են տարբեր աղանդներ, ոչ ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու համար… :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Պահո՜՜՜. իսկ եթե իրենք իրենց հետ մի հատ ուրիշ Աստվածաշունչ բերեն:


Դե Չարն էլ իր Աստվածաշունչն ունի, ուղղակի Թարս գրված, օր. Աստծու անունը և այլն, դրա համար էլ Հիսուսը ասում է, որ նրանց ստուգեն Աստվածաշնչով: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե Չարն էլ իր Աստվածաշունչն ունի, ուղղակի Թարս գրված, օր. Աստծու անունը և այլն, դրա համար էլ Հիսուսը ասում է, որ նրանց ստուգեն Աստվածաշնչով:


Չէ, դու երևի հարցի իմաստը չհասկացար  :Smile: :

Երթադրենք՝ քո առջև դրված են երկու գիրք: Երկուսի հեղինակներն ու վերնագրերն էլ նույնն են, ասենք՝ Ջոն Սմիթ, «Ճանապարհը», բայց բովանդակությունները լրիվ տարբեր են: Գրքերից մեկը կեղծ է: Դու Ջոն Սմիթի անունն առաջին անգամ ես լսում, ստեղծագործությանը ծանոթ չես, գրականագետ ընկեր չունես: Ինչպե՞ս կպարզես՝ որ գիրքն է կեղծը:

----------


## Terminator

> Չէ, դու երևի հարցի իմաստը չհասկացար :
> 
> Երթադրենք՝ քո առջև դրված են երկու գիրք: Երկուսի հեղինակներն ու վերնագրերն էլ նույնն են, ասենք՝ Ջոն Սմիթ, «Ճանապարհը», բայց բովանդակությունները լրիվ տարբեր են: Գրքերից մեկը կեղծ է: Դու Ջոն Սմիթի անունն առաջին անգամ ես լսում, ստեղծագործությանը ծանոթ չես, գրականագետ ընկեր չունես: Ինչպե՞ս կպարզես՝ որ գիրքն է կեղծը:


Լավ, ես կընտրեյի այն գիրքը, որի մասին մարդիկ շատ են խոսում, դարեր շարունակ: Եթե սխալվում եմ, ապա այդ դեքում դու որը կնտրեյիր:

ՀԳ. ես ընդամենը ասեցի, որ կա 2 ձևի Աստվածաշունչ, Աստծո ու Չարի :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարդալով տարբեր թեմաներում մասնկիցների գրառումները մի սարսափելի փաստ նկատեցի, կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի ճանաչում Աստծուն։
> Ամեն մեկը խոսում է իր երևակայություից, իր պատկերացումներից ու լսածից, բայց կարծես թե ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում Նրան։
> Մեծ տարակուսանքի մեջ ընկա, հետո որոշեցի բացել այս թեման պարզելու համար կան արդյոք Աստծուն ճանաչող մարդիկ…
> Եթե ճանաչում եք Նրան խնդրում եմ գրեք Նրա մասին։
> Հովհանու 10։14


Ճանաչու՞մ եմ արդյոք Աստծուն... կարևոր չէ: Բոլորովին կարևոր չէ ես, դու, Պողոսը ճանաչու՞մ ենք նրան, թե՞ ոչ:
Իհարկե չենք ճանաչում:
Դու էլ չես ճանաչում:
Դու ինքդ դեռ այնքան շատ ճանապարհ ունես անցնելու, որպեսզի կարողանաս ճանաչել նրան: Առայժ դու կարող ես առավելագույն դեպքում ճանաչել Աստծու կամ բնության մի մասնիկը: Ես ասեմ բնություն, դու հասկացիր Աստված: Դու ասա Աստված, ես հասկանամ բնություն: Դա էական չի: Էական չի իմ թե քո պատկերացումներն են ճիշտ, որովհետև երկու դեպքում էլ մենք չենք կարող հասնել ճանաչելու այն աստիճանին, որ կարողանանք ինչ-որ պահի որևէ տեղ ասել. «Ես ճանաչում եմ Աստծուն (բնությունը)»:

Կարևոր է մեկ այլ բան. որ Աստված ճանաչի քեզ: Իսկ Աստված (բնությունը) ճանաչում է: Գիտի ավելի լավ, քանց թե ինքդ: Ուրեմն ապրիր այնպես, որ Աստված (բնությունը) քո վրա չբարկանա, որ չխախտես աշխարհի ներդաշնակությունը, որ լինես ազնիվ ու մաքուր բնության (Աստծու) առջև: Ու մի տուր ինքդ քեզ կամ ուրիշին հարցեր, որոնք կամ չունեն պատասխան, կամ էլ պատասխանն ի սկզբանե կանխորոշված է: 

Ճանաչու՞մ եմ ես կամ դու Աստծուն (բնությունը): Իհարկե ՈՉ:

----------


## Terminator

> Ճանաչու՞մ եմ արդյոք Աստծուն... կարևոր չէ: Բոլորովին կարևոր չէ ես, դու, Պողոսը ճանաչու՞մ ենք նրան, թե՞ ոչ:
> Իհարկե չենք ճանաչում:
> Դու էլ չես ճանաչում:
> Դու ինքդ դեռ այնքան շատ ճանապարհ ունես անցնելու, որպեսզի կարողանաս ճանաչել նրան: Առայժ դու կարող ես առավելագույն դեպքում ճանաչել Աստծու կամ բնության մի մասնիկը: Ես ասեմ բնություն, դու հասկացիր Աստված: Դու ասա Աստված, ես հասկանամ բնություն: Դա էական չի: Էական չի իմ թե քո պատկերացումներն են ճիշտ, որովհետև երկու դեպքում էլ մենք չենք կարող հասնել ճանաչելու այն աստիճանին, որ կարողանանք ինչ-որ պահի որևէ տեղ ասել. «Ես ճանաչում եմ Աստծուն (բնությունը)»:
> 
> Կարևոր է մեկ այլ բան. որ Աստված ճանաչի քեզ: Իսկ Աստված (բնությունը) ճանաչում է: Գիտի ավելի լավ, քանց թե ինքդ: Ուրեմն ապրիր այնպես, որ Աստված (բնությունը) քո վրա չբարկանա, որ չխախտես աշխարհի ներդաշնակությունը, որ լինես ազնիվ ու մաքուր բնության (Աստծու) առջև: Ու մի տուր ինքդ քեզ կամ ուրիշին հարցեր, որոնք կամ չունեն պատասխան, կամ էլ պատասխանն ի սկզբանե կանխորոշված է: 
> 
> Ճանաչու՞մ եմ ես կամ դու Աստծուն (բնությունը): Իհարկե ՈՉ:


Բայց այս աշխարհում եղել է մի մարդ, ով իրոք ճանաճել է Աստծուն և եղել է մաքուր ու կատարյալ ու Սուրբ, դա Հիսուսն է, որի գոյությունը շատերն են ապացուցում գիտականորեն, դրա համար էլ Հիսուսը ասում է, որ եթե իսկապես ճանաչես Իրեն, ապա կճանաչես իսկական Աստծուն և միայն Նա է ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված…

ՀԳ. Այն մարդը, ով իսկապես ճանաչում է Հիսուսին, ըստ նրա խոսքերի, ճանաչում է նաև Հայր Աստծուն, այնպես որ, շատ մարդիկ են կարողացել ճանաճել իրական Աստծուն՝ Սրբերը, դրա համարել կոչվում են Սուրբ… :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց այս աշխարհում եղել է մի մարդ, ով իրոք ճանաճել է Աստծուն և եղել է մաքուր ու կատարյալ ու Սուրբ, դա Հիսուսն է, որի գոյությունը շատերն են ապացուցում գիտականորեն, դրա համար էլ Հիսուսը ասում է, որ եթե իսկապես ճանաչես Իրեն, ապա կճանաչես իսկական Աստծուն և միայն Նա է ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված…
> 
> ՀԳ. Այն մարդը, ով իսկապես ճանաչում է Հիսուսին, ըստ նրա խոսքերի, ճանաչում է նաև Հայր Աստծուն, այնպես որ, շատ մարդիկ են կարողացել ճանաճել իրական Աստծուն՝ Սրբերը, դրա համարել կոչվում են Սուրբ…


Ամե՛ն:
Իմ խորհուրդը քեզ ու մյուսներին. փորձեք ճանաչել ինքներդ ձեզ: Եթե կստացվի, ապա նոր միայն մտածեք հաջորդ քայլի մասին:

----------


## Terminator

> Ամե՛ն:
> Իմ խորհուրդը քեզ ու մյուսներին. փորձեք ճանաչել ինքներդ ձեզ: Եթե կստացվի, ապա նոր միայն մտածեք հաջորդ քայլի մասին:


Հազիվ մի տեղ համակարծիք եղանք :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: , բայց Կրոնը ասում է, որ նախ ճանաչի Աստծուն, նոր միայն կարող ես ճանաչես քեզ, այսինքն առաջնայինը պետք է լինի Աստվածը, նոր միայն կարելի է մտածել մյուս քայլերի մասին :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Terminator*




> - Մինչև լողալ չսովորեք՝ լողավազանը ջուր չեմ լցնի:


Էս է ստացվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Հազիվ մի տեղ համակարծիք եղանք, բայց Կրոնը ասում է, որ նախ ճանաչի Աստծուն, նոր միայն կարող ես ճանաչես քեզ, այսինքն առաջնայինը պետք է լինի Աստվածը, նոր միայն կարելի է մտածել մյուս քայլերի մասին


Դրանք ընդամենը փիլիսոփայական տարբեր ուղղություններ են:
Մի ուղղություն ուզում է միանգամից վերցնել ամբողջը՝ մտածելով, որ հետո այդ ամբողջից կկարողանա առանձնացնել կտորները:

Իսկ ես ասում եմ. քայլ առ քայլ՝ դարից դար:
Ամբողջի ճանաչողությունը կարող է գալ միայն հատվածների ճանաչելու միաձուլումից, ամբողջականուցումից: Աստվածը (բնությունը) իմ ու մնացած ամեն ինչի միավորումն է, ամբողջությունը: Ճանաչել Աստծուն, նշանակում է իմանալ, ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, որովհետև Աստվածը (Բնությունը) ճանաչում է, գիտի քեզ: Բայց եթե չճանաչես ինքդ քեզ, ապա չես կարող ճանաչել Աստծուն (բնությունը), որտև իրա ճանաչողության մեջ է մտնում նաև քեզ ճանաչողությունը ու գալիս ենք ֆունդամենտալ փիլիսոփայական ուղղության:

----------


## Terminator

> *Terminator*
> 
> Էս է ստացվում:


Երևի :Smile:  :Wink: , բայց ես չհասկացա, թէ ինչ կապ ունի այդ խոսքերը :Think: , Աստծու հետ, կբացատրես :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Դրանք ընդամենը փիլիսոփայական տարբեր ուղղություններ են:
> Մի ուղղություն ուզում է միանգամից վերցնել ամբողջը՝ մտածելով, որ հետո այդ ամբողջից կկարողանա առանձնացնել կտորները:
> 
> Իսկ ես ասում եմ. քայլ առ քայլ՝ դարից դար:
> Ամբողջի ճանաչողությունը կարող է գալ միայն հատվածների ճանաչելու միաձուլումից, ամբողջականուցումից: Աստվածը (բնությունը) իմ ու մնացած ամեն ինչի միավորումն է, ամբողջությունը: Ճանաչել Աստծուն, նշանակում է իմանալ, ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, որովհետև Աստվածը (Բնությունը) ճանաչում է, գիտի քեզ: Բայց եթե չճանաչես ինքդ քեզ, ապա չես կարող ճանաչել Աստծուն (բնությունը), որտև իրա ճանաչողության մեջ է մտնում նաև քեզ ճանաչողությունը ու գալիս ենք ֆունդամենտալ փիլիսոփայական ուղղության:


Հա, այդ տեսանկյունից այդպես է, կարելի է ասել, ես ուղակի Քրիստոնեական ուղությունը ասեցի: Դու ասելով Աստված՝ Բնությունը, երևի նկատի ունես այն, որ ինչ-որ մենք տեսնում ենք, դա բնության «փեռքի» գործն է, իսկ եթե սխալվում եմ :Think: , ապա կասես, թէ ինչ նկատի ունես բնություն ասելով :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, այդ տեսանկյունից այդպես է, կարելի է ասել, ես ուղակի Քրիստոնեական ուղությունը ասեցի: Դու ասելով Աստված՝ Բնությունը, երևի նկատի ունես այն, որ ինչ-որ մենք տեսնում ենք, դա բնության «փեռքի» գործն է, իսկ եթե սխալվում եմ, ապա կասես, թէ ինչ նկատի ունես բնություն ասելով


Բնություն ասելով դու կարող ես հասկանալ քո Աստծուն:
Բնությունը իմ համար կարող է լինել ամեն ինչը, քո համար հենց Քրիստոնեության մեջ ընդունված Աստվածը:
Կարևոր չունի, թե մեզնից ով ինչ նկատի ունի, միևնույն է մենք խոսում ենք նույն բանի մասին:

----------


## Terminator

> Բնություն ասելով դու կարող ես հասկանալ քո Աստծուն:
> Բնությունը իմ համար կարող է լինել ամեն ինչը, քո համար հենց Քրիստոնեության մեջ ընդունված Աստվածը:
> Կարևոր չունի, թե մեզնից ով ինչ նկատի ունի, միևնույն է մենք խոսում ենք նույն բանի մասին:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ… Հիմիկվա դրությամբ (առաջ չէ, հավատում էի) Աստվածը իմ համար Քրիստոնեության մեջ ընդունված Աստվածն չի, այլ լրիվ այլ բան, մի ուժ, որը ստեղծելը է այս ամենը :Smile: , գուցե և քո ասածն է Նա :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Հրատացի

Terminator  հին կտակարանը գրել են Եվրեյները ու հաստատ ես նրանց չեմ համարու աստծու  ժողովուրդ կամ սուրբ ժողովուրդ:Իսկ Հիսուսը իր կյանքով մերժել է Եհովային,համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ հասկանում:Եթե Հիսուսը աստծո որդին է ուղարկված Նրա կողմից ապա նա պետք է շարունակեր Նրա գործը,ոչ թե ակն ընդ ականը վերացնել: Ու ընդանրապես ջրհեղեղի ու առմագեդոնի  պատմութունները  ծիծաղ ա մոտս առաջացնում:Ասեմ ինչու. եթե կա աստված ու եթե նա անսխալական է ինչու ստեղծեց մի բան որ հետո փոշմանեց ու ուզում ա ոչնչացնի,եթե նա սխալվել է ուրեմն Նա աստված չէ…
Իսկ որ լավ խորը նայեք  քրիստոնեությունը ու մնացած բոլոր կրոնները ի՞նչով են իրարից տարբերվում:Իմ կարծիքով ոչնչով էլ չեն տարբերվում,բոլոր կրոններն էլ ասում բարի եղեք,լավը եղեք, սենց արեք նենց մի արչեք:Գաղափարների հակասությունը խիստ չի:Ու եթե մարդ վանական չի իր համար տարբերություն չկա ,որ աստծուն հավատա:Ի՞նչով ա Աստվածաշունչը Ղուրանից տարբերվում :Երկուսի մեջ էլ նկարագրված է թե ո՞նց պիտի մարդ հավատա,ինչ անի,ինչ չանի…Եթե ես ճիշտ հասկացա այստեղի գրառումներից քրիստոնեության մեջ էլ կա մահ անհավատներին:Թե՞ սխալվում եմ

----------


## keyboard

> Terminator  հին կտակարանը գրել են Եվրեյները ու հաստատ ես նրանց չեմ համարու աստծու  ժողովուրդ կամ սուրբ ժողովուրդ:


Աստված ինքն է ընտրել հրեա ժողովրդին, սակայն նրանք իրենք իրենց ձեռքով կործանել են իրենց, սա ուղղակի կարծիք:



> Իսկ Հիսուսը իր կյանքով մերժել է Եհովային,համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ հասկանում:Եթե Հիսուսը աստծո որդին է ուղարկված Նրա կողմից ապա նա պետք է շարունակեր Նրա գործը,ոչ թե ակն ընդ ականը վերացնել:


Հիսուսը հենց շարունակեց Աստծո գործը իր արյամբ մաքրելով մարդկության մեղքերը, ափսոս, որ դա ընդունել ու հասկանալը ոչ բոլորին է տրված: Ակն ըն ականն էլ կա ու դու ես դա որոշողը: "դու"-ի մեջ ներառված է մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը:



> Ու ընդանրապես ջրհեղեղի ու առմագեդոնի  պատմութունները  ծիծաղ ա մոտս առաջացնում:Ասեմ ինչու. եթե կա աստված ու եթե նա անսխալական է ինչու ստեղծեց մի բան որ հետո փոշմանեց ու ուզում ա ոչնչացնի,եթե նա սխալվել է ուրեմն Նա աստված չէ…


Արմագեդոնի գալիքի մասին մարգարություններ լսել եմ ու հավատում եմ, որ լինելու է, ավելի կոնկրետ ասած հիմա ցանկացածս էլ դրա մասնակիցն ենք, մեր մեջ է այդ արմագեդոնը, որ մենք մեզ կարողանում ենք թույլ տալ ասելով 


> Նա աստված չէ, Աստված չկա և այլն


:
Աստված երբեք չի սխալվել ու չի էլ սխալվի և հաստատ ես ու դու չենք, որ Աստծո սխալներից պիտի խոսենք ու քննադատենք:
Ասեմ ավելին Աստված երբեք չի փոշմանել, ուղղակի մաքրել է ախտը:
Երբ մարդը սխալվում է դա Աստծո սխալը չէ', Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել և ազատ կամք է տվել ու ընտրության իրավունք, բայց արի ու տես, որ այդ իրավունքը մենք ոնց ենք օգտագործում: Երբ մենք հետ ենք կանգնում Աստծուց, մի?թե դա Աստծո մեղքն է, իհարկե ոչ: Դա հենց իմ ու մյուսի մեղքն է, որ մեր ազատ կամքը մենք օգտագործում ենք նրա դեմ, սակայն այդ ազատ կամքը նրան ավելի հավատալու և նրա պատվիրանները կատարելու համար է:




> Իսկ որ լավ խորը նայեք  քրիստոնեությունը ու մնացած բոլոր կրոնները ի՞նչով են իրարից տարբերվում:Իմ կարծիքով ոչնչով էլ չեն տարբերվում,բոլոր կրոններն էլ ասում բարի եղեք,լավը եղեք, սենց արեք նենց մի արչեք:Գաղափարների հակասությունը խիստ չի:Ու եթե մարդ վանական չի իր համար տարբերություն չկա ,որ աստծուն հավատա:Ի՞նչով ա Աստվածաշունչը Ղուրանից տարբերվում :Երկուսի մեջ էլ նկարագրված է թե ո՞նց պիտի մարդ հավատա,ինչ անի,ինչ չանի…Եթե ես ճիշտ հասկացա այստեղի գրառումներից քրիստոնեության մեջ էլ կա մահ անհավատներին:Թե՞ սխալվում եմ


Որ խորը նայենք` շատ բաներովա տարբերվում, իսկ առհասարակ խորը նայելու բան չկա, քրիստոնոեություն կրոնում ոչ մի պարտադիր ու հարկադրական բան չկա: Ամեն բան ասվում է ու նաեվ ասվում է, որ ընտրությունը քոնն է: 
Աստված ասում է."Ես եմ միակ Աստվածը և ուրիշ աստվածների պիտի չհավատաս": Սակայն չի ասում, որ երբ ուրիշ Աստծու հավատաս ես կհրաժարվեմ քեզանից և դրան կից ասում է."Յուրաքանչյուը ներում կստանա, եթե մեղանչի ու հավատա":
Դե բացեք Ղուրանն ու կարդացեք, թե ինչ է սպասվում ալահին չընդունողներին  :Wink:

----------


## Հրատացի

Եթե աստված ա ստեղծել մարդուն ու ստեղծել ա սխալական ,ինչու՞ է մարդկանց սխալների համար պատժում:ինչու՞ է մարդուց ուզում հավատը,եթե կարար մեր մեջ անմար հավատ դնել:Դուք կուրորեն հավատում եք հրեաներին համարում նրանց ամենից բարձր ժոզովուրդ:
Աստված տվել ա մարդուն ընտրության հնարավորություն,ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի  պատժել սխալ ընտրության համար… եթե ուզում է որ մարդ չունենա սխալ թող ստեղծեր մեզ անսխալական: 
Հա մի բան էլ ես համոզված չեմ որ աստված ինքը ընտրել ա հրեա ժողովրդին,այլ իմ կարծիքով հրեաններն են իրենց անվանել  աստծո ժողովուրդ ,իսկ աշխարհը խելոք խելոք ընդունում ա հրեաների գերակայությունը

----------


## Second Chance

> Եթե աստված ա ստեղծել մարդուն ու ստեղծել ա սխալական ,ինչու՞ է մարդկանց սխալների համար պատժում:ինչու՞ է մարդուց ուզում հավատը,եթե կարար մեր մեջ անմար հավատ դնել:Դուք կուրորեն հավատում եք հրեաներին համարում նրանց ամենից բարձր ժոզովուրդ:
> Աստված տվել ա մարդուն ընտրության հնարավորություն,ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի  պատժել սխալ ընտրության համար… եթե ուզում է որ մարդ չունենա սխալ թող ստեղծեր մեզ անսխալական: 
> Հա մի բան էլ ես համոզված չեմ որ աստված ինքը ընտրել ա հրեա ժողովրդին,այլ իմ կարծիքով հրեաններն են իրենց անվանել  աստծո ժողովուրդ ,իսկ աշխարհը խելոք խելոք ընդունում ա հրեաների գերակայությունը


Դու կուզենաի՞ր ռոբոտի նման լինեիր, առանց ընտրության հնարավորության, առանց կամքի՞

----------


## Second Chance

Իսկ ինչ վեևրաբերվում է հրեաների գերակոյւթյանը դա կարծում եմ դու սխալ ես հասկանում՝ Աստված ընտրել է հրեաներին որպեսզի նրանք ճանապարհ լինեն մյուս ազգերին մոտենալու Աստծուն, որ տեսնեն թե Աստված ինչպես է վարվում Իր ժողովրդի հետ, որ մենք էլ դառնանք նրանը :Wink:  Այսինքն Աստված հրեաների միջոցով է դա մեզ ցույց տվել ...

----------


## Terminator

> Terminator  հին կտակարանը գրել են Եվրեյները ու հաստատ ես նրանց չեմ համարու աստծու  ժողովուրդ կամ սուրբ ժողովուրդ:Իսկ Հիսուսը իր կյանքով մերժել է Եհովային,համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ հասկանում:Եթե Հիսուսը աստծո որդին է ուղարկված Նրա կողմից ապա նա պետք է շարունակեր Նրա գործը,ոչ թե ակն ընդ ականը վերացնել:


Այդ քո հարցերին keyboard-ը արդեն պատասխանեց:




> Ու ընդանրապես ջրհեղեղի ու առմագեդոնի պատմութունները ծիծաղ ա մոտս առաջացնում:


Պետք չի, ծիծաղել դրանց վրա… Ջրհեղեղը գիտականորեն բացատրվում է (անգամ այն, որ մարդը կարող էր այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրեր մոտ 900 տարի, ըստ կլիմայի և ջրհեղեղից հետո, կլիման փոխվեց ու մարդկանց կյանը շատ կարճացավ), օրինակ, այդպիսի մեծամաշտաբ ջրհեղեղ կարող էր լինել, եթե Լուսինը շատ մոտենար Երկրին, ինչը որ եղել է, հավանաբար, ըստ  գիտնականների հաշվարկի, Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված ջրհեղեղի ժամանակ, այսինքն, այդ ժամանակ,Լուսինը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մոտեցել է Երկրին,շատ մոտ…




> Իսկ որ լավ խորը նայեք քրիստոնեությունը ու մնացած բոլոր կրոնները ի՞նչով են իրարից տարբերվում:Իմ կարծիքով ոչնչով էլ չեն տարբերվում,բոլոր կրոններն էլ ասում բարի եղեք,լավը եղեք, սենց արեք նենց մի արչեք:Գաղափարների հակասությունը խիստ չի:Ու եթե մարդ վանական չի իր համար տարբերություն չկա ,որ աստծուն հավատա:Ի՞նչով ա Աստվածաշունչը Ղուրանից տարբերվում :Երկուսի մեջ էլ նկարագրված է թե ո՞նց պիտի մարդ հավատա,ինչ անի,ինչ չանի…Եթե ես ճիշտ հասկացա այստեղի գրառումներից քրիստոնեության մեջ էլ կա մահ անհավատներին:Թե՞ սխալվում եմ


Գրեթե բոլոր կրոններում ու հավատալիքներում կան շատ նմանություններ, անգամ հին ու կործանված հավատալիքների մեջ (հին Եգիպտոսի, ամերիկյան հնդկացիական ցեղերի և այլնի հավատալիքների մեջ), օրինակներ. Ջրհեղեղը (բոլոր կրոններում), Հիսուսը (գրեթե բոլոր կրոններում, իսկ ամերիկյան հնդկացիների մոտ, ըստ նրան, կգա մի սպիտակամորթ մարդ, ով կփրկի իրենց, դրա համար էլ նրանք իսպանացի նվաճողներին ընդունեցին, որպես փրկիչ և կործանվեցին), իսկ Բուդդայականության մեջ, հենց Բուդդան է եղել Հիսուսի Նախատիպը (ըստ նրանց, Կրիշնան, Բուդդան և Հիսուսը Սովորել են իրար հետ), Աշխարհի վերջը (գրեթե բոլոր կրոններում) և նորից հիշելով ամերիկյան հնդկացիներին, ասեմ, որ ըստ նրանց ավանդազրույցի, Աշխարհի վերջը կամ Արմագեդոնը լինելու է 2012թվին… Դրախտ ու Դժողք՝ բոլոր կրոններում , անգամ հեթանոսության մեջ…

ՀԳ. Բոլոր կրոններն էլ գրեթե նույնն են, դրա համար էլ,Աստված ազատ կամք է տվել մարդուն, որ ով ինչ ցանկանում է, այն էլ թող ընդունի, որ կրոնն ուզում է, Աստված նունն է բոլոր Կրոններում, բայց ուրիշ անուններով,օր. Ղուրանի մեջ՝ Ալլահն է,որը բառացի նշանակում է Աստված, Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քրիստոնեյությանը, ապա չեմ ընդունում,որ կարելի է միայն ճիշտը ընդունել այն և միայն դրա մեջ խորանալ (օր. Մուսուլմանները, իրոք որ շատ հավատացյալ ե, նրանք ամեն օր, ցանկացած տեղում, եթե Աղոթքի ժամը եկավ, ապա պետք էնրանք աղոթեն՝ նամազ անեն)…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ջրհեղեղը գիտականորեն բացատրվում է (անգամ այն, որ մարդը կարող էր այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրեր մոտ 900 տարի, ըստ կլիմայի և ջրհեղեղից հետո, կլիման փոխվեց ու մարդկանց կյանը շատ կարճացավ), օրինակ, այդպիսի մեծամաշտաբ ջրհեղեղ կարող էր լինել, եթե Լուսինը շատ մոտենար Երկրին, ինչը որ եղել է, հավանաբար, ըստ  գիտնականների հաշվարկի, Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված ջրհեղեղի ժամանակ, այսինքն, այդ ժամանակ,Լուսինը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մոտեցել է Երկրին,շատ մոտ…


Խնդրում եմ՝ գիտականորեն հիմնավորիր, թե այդ ինչպե՞ս կարող էին մարդիկ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրել մոտ ինը հարյուր տարի: Նաև՝ թե ինչպե՞ս, ինչու՞ և ե՞րբ է Լուսինը «շատ մոտեցել» Երկրին: Տիեզերական մեխանիզմներում պատահական բան չի լինում, «ինչ-ինչ պատճառներ» էլ չկան. ամենուր գործում է միայն կուռ, վստահելի պատճառահետևանքային կապը:

----------

Skeptic (10.10.2010)

----------


## Terminator

> Եթե աստված ա ստեղծել մարդուն ու ստեղծել ա սխալական ,ինչու՞ է մարդկանց սխալների համար պատժում:ինչու՞ է մարդուց ուզում հավատը,եթե կարար մեր մեջ անմար հավատ դնել:


Որովհետև Նա փույլ է տալիս մարդուն ընտրելու այն ճանապարհը, որը նա ուզում է, այսինքն մարդն է ընտրում, գնալ Աստծո ճանապարհով և լինել Աստծուն հաճելի (լինել բարի, խղփով, գթառատ, օգնել աղքատներին և այլն) թէ Չարի ճանապարհով (լինել դաժան, անգութ, մարդասպան և այլն)… Աստծո ճանապարհով գնացող մարդկան Աստված տանում է իր մոտ, իսկ Չարի ճանապարհով գնացողներին, Չարն է տանում իր մոտ՝ Դժողք:

ՀԳ. Այսինքն կա  2 ուժեղ ուժեր, որոնցից մեկը տանում է հավերժական վայելքները՝ Դրախտ,  իսկ մյուսը՝ դեպի հավերժական կործանում՝ Դժոխք…

----------


## Terminator

> Խնդրում եմ՝ գիտականորեն հիմնավորիր, թե այդ ինչպե՞ս կարող էին մարդիկ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրել մոտ ինը հարյուր տարի: Նաև՝ թե ինչպե՞ս, ինչու՞ և ե՞րբ է Լուսինը «շատ մոտեցել» Երկրին: Տիեզերական մեխանիզմներում պատահական բան չի լինում, «ինչ-ինչ պատճառներ» էլ չկան. ամենուր գործում է միայն կուռ, վստահելի պատճառահետևանքային կապը:


Դե հիմա տենց լավ չեմ հիշում դրանց ճշգրիտ գիտական բացատրությունները, բայց ես դրանց մասին իմացել եմ Հ1 հը-ով, մի 3 մասանոց վավերագրական ֆիլմի՝ «Նոյյան Տապանի որոնումները», ժամանակ… եթե այդ ալիքով ցույց տան նորից այդ ֆիլմը, ապա անպայման նայի, ու կստանաս քո հարցերի պատասխանները: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Որովհետև Նա փույլ է տալիս մարդուն ընտրելու այն ճանապարհը, որը նա ուզում է, այսինքն մարդն է ընտրում, գնալ Աստծո ճանապարհով և լինել Աստծուն հաճելի (լինել բարի, խղփով, գթառատ, օգնել աղքատներին և այլն) թէ Չարի ճանապարհով (լինել դաժան, անգութ, մարդասպան և այլն)… Աստծո ճանապարհով գնացող մարդկան Աստված տանում է իր մոտ, իսկ Չարի ճանապարհով գնացողներին, Չարն է տանում իր մոտ՝ Դժողք:
> 
> ՀԳ. Այսինքն կա  2 ուժեղ ուժեր, որոնցից մեկը տանում է հավերժական վայելքները՝ Դրախտ,  իսկ մյուսը՝ դեպի հավերժական կործանում՝ Դժոխք…


Ես էստեղ ոչ մի ընտրության հնարավորություն չեմ տեսնում:

Դու կանգնած ես շենքի կտուրին: Ընտրիր՝ դեպի աջ ես քայլ անում ու աստիճանով իջնում ներքև՞, թե՞՝ դեպի ձախ ու ընկնում ջնջխվում: Սա ընտրության հնարավորությու՞ն է:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե հիմա տենց լավ չեմ հիշում դրանց ճշգրիտ գիտական բացատրությունները, բայց ես դրանց մասին իմացել եմ Հ1 հը-ով, մի 3 մասանոց վավերագրական ֆիլմի՝ «Նոյյան Տապանի որոնումները», ժամանակ… եթե այդ ալիքով ցույց տան նորից այդ ֆիլմը, ապա անպայման նայի, ու կստանաս քո հարցերի պատասխանները:


Հեռուստացույցը գիտելիքի անքննելի ու ստույգ աղբյուր համարվել չի կարող (մանավանդ՝ Հ1-ը): Ես թվերին ու փաստերին եմ հավատում, ոչ թե կարիերիստ լրագրողներին:

Հարցերի պատասխանները շատ ավելի ճիշտ է ստանալ բանավեճի ժամանակ: Չէ՞ որ «վեճի ընթացքում է ծնվում ճշմարտությունը»: Հիմա ես բանավիճում եմ  :Smile: :

----------


## Հրատացի

> Դու կուզենաի՞ր ռոբոտի նման լինեիր, առանց ընտրության հնարավորության, առանց կամքի՞


Ու ի՞նչով ա տարբերվում հավատացյալի կյանքը ռոբոտից: եթե ընտրություն անես դրա համար կպատժվես:Փորձեմ նման օրինակ բերել մարդ ծարավից մեռնում ա դեմը բաժակով լիքը թույնա ,ինքը ընտրություն ունի խմի թե չե՞

----------


## Terminator

> Հեռուստացույցը գիտելիքի անքննելի ու ստույգ աղբյուր համարվել չի կարող (մանավանդ՝ Հ1-ը): Ես թվերին ու փաստերին եմ հավատում, ոչ թե կարիերիստ լրագրողներին:
> 
> Հարցերի պատասխանները շատ ավելի ճիշտ է ստանալ բանավեճի ժամանակ: Չէ՞ որ «վեճի ընթացքում է ծնվում ճշմարտությունը»: Հիմա ես բանավիճում եմ :


Դե այդ հաղորդման ժամանակ, մեջբերվում է գիտնականների խոսքերը…
Իսկ բանավիճելու հարցում համաձայն եմ քո հետ :Smile:  :Wink: …
Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Ջրհեղեղի ժամանակ կլիման ուրիշ է եղել, եղել են դինոզավրեր, ապա նաև հնարավոր է, որ մարդկանց երկարակեցությունը նույնպես կապված լինի կլիմայի հետ…

ՀԳ. Ի դեպ, շատ բաներ կան, որոնք նախկինում համարվում էին անհնար և առասպել, բայց գիտության զարգացման զուգահեռ, բարզվում է, որ դրանք իրոք եղել են (օր. Անգլիայում հայտնաբերվել է Կրակ ժայթքող վիշապի հետքերը, որը մինչ այդ համարվել է հեքիաթ), նույնն էլ կարելի է ասել Աստվածաշնչի և Աստծու մասին… Գուցե հիմա գիտությունը չի կարող բացատրել, թէ ինչ կապ ունի կլիման և մարդկանց երկարակեցությունը կամ ինչի է Լուսինը շեղվել և շատ արագ մոտեցել է Երկրին ու նույն արագությամբ էլ հեռացել է Երկրից (Ի դեպ այդպիսի ջրհեղեղը, ըստ գիտնականների վարկածի, կարող էր լինել միայն այդ դեպքում) գիտությունը կարող է բացատրել միայն ապագայում, եթե մինչև հիմա չի բացատրում դրանց առաջացման պատճառները…
ՈՐՊԵՍ  ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ… Ինչպես Աստված էր կանխորոշել, Հիսուսի ծնվելու ժամանակ պետք է Երկնքում լիներ մի պայծառ աստղ և իրոք գիտնականների հաշվարկներով, Հիսուսի ծննդյան ճամանակ իրոք եղել է երկնքում  մի պայծառ աստղ, բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, թե այդդ աստղը երբ է առաջացել և կործանվել, քանսի աստղի «հանգչելը» կամ առաաջացումը, երկրի վրա  կիմացվի մոտ 600 տարի հետք… ահա ևս մի գաղտնիք, որի բացատրությունը գեռ պետք է տա գիտություն, եթե իրոք այդ ժամանակ եղել է պայծառ աստղը :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե աստված ա ստեղծել մարդուն ու ստեղծել ա սխալական ,ինչու՞ է մարդկանց սխալների համար պատժում:ինչու՞ է մարդուց ուզում հավատը,եթե կարար մեր մեջ անմար հավատ դնել:Դուք կուրորեն հավատում եք հրեաներին համարում նրանց ամենից բարձր ժոզովուրդ:
> Աստված տվել ա մարդուն ընտրության հնարավորություն,ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի  պատժել սխալ ընտրության համար… եթե ուզում է որ մարդ չունենա սխալ թող ստեղծեր մեզ անսխալական: 
> Հա մի բան էլ ես համոզված չեմ որ աստված ինքը ընտրել ա հրեա ժողովրդին,այլ իմ կարծիքով հրեաններն են իրենց անվանել  աստծո ժողովուրդ ,իսկ աշխարհը խելոք խելոք ընդունում ա հրեաների գերակայությունը


Հարգելի բարեկամ, կոնկրետ իմ մասին եմ խոսում, ես հրեաներին համարում եմ Աստծուն դավաճանած և Աստծո արքայությանը ՉՉՉարժան ազգ:
Կրկնում եմ եվս մեկ անգամ.
Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն և տվել ազատ կամք, թող յուրաքանչյուրը խելացի գտնվի և լինի և' ազատ, և' անսխալ :Wink:  
Մի քննադադեք, սա խորհրդի կարգով, արեք ավելին և հպարտացեք դրանով:




> ինչու՞ է մարդկանց սխալների համար պատժում


Միանշանակ եք խոսում, բայց դրա կարքը չկա, մի պարզ բան է պետք հասկանալ, նա չի պատժում միանգամից, զուշացնում է, կոչ է անում հավատալ, ապաշխարել, մեղքերի թողություն ստանալ, բայց արդյոք դուք դա ուզում եք, այս հարցը տվեք Ձեզ :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես էստեղ ոչ մի ընտրության հնարավորություն չեմ տեսնում:
> 
> Դու կանգնած ես շենքի կտուրին: Ընտրիր՝ դեպի աջ ես քայլ անում ու աստիճանով իջնում ներքև՞, թե՞՝ դեպի ձախ ու ընկնում ջնջխվում: Սա ընտրության հնարավորությու՞ն է:


Այ շատ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր… Միթե կարծում ես, որ դա այդպես չէ :Shok: , այդ օրինակով լավ կարելի է բացատրել Աստծու ասածը… Դե եթե այդտեղ կանգնած մարդը խելացի է, ապա կընտրի աստիճանները, այսինքն Աստծուն, իսկ եթե այդպիսին չէ մարդը, ապա ձախ քայլելով, այսինքն ընտրելով Չարը, կընկնի ներքև և կջնջխվի…

ՀԳ. Դե եթե մարդը ընտրություն ունի, թէ որ կողմը կարելի է գնալ,որը ավելի լավ կլինի իր համար, Միթե կարծիքով  դա ընտրության հնարավորությու՞ն չէ: :Shok:

----------


## keyboard

> Խնդրում եմ՝ գիտականորեն հիմնավորիր, թե այդ ինչպե՞ս կարող էին մարդիկ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրել մոտ ինը հարյուր տարի: Նաև՝ թե ինչպե՞ս, ինչու՞ և ե՞րբ է Լուսինը «շատ մոտեցել» Երկրին: Տիեզերական մեխանիզմներում պատահական բան չի լինում, «ինչ-ինչ պատճառներ» էլ չկան. ամենուր գործում է միայն կուռ, վստահելի պատճառահետևանքային կապը:


Մեր` չափազանց գրագետ լինելը, մեզ խանգարում է լսել մեր հոգուն ու սրտին:
Միանգամայն հասկանում եմ տրամաբանությունը, սակայն ամեն մեկս մեր ձևով ենք ընկալում ու մտածում:
Օեինակ` ես, երբեք գիտական ապացույց չեմ փնտրել Աստծո հետ կապված ոչ մի բանում, սակայն չեմ էլ քննադատում այն մարդկանց ովքեր դա անում են, բայց խորհրդի կարգով ասեմ, փորձեք հավատալ, ոչ կուրորեն այլ սեփական փորձով. դիմեք Աստծուն նա կօգնի, հավատացեք :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Մեր` չափազանց գրագետ լինելը, մեզ խանգարում է լսել մեր հոգուն ու սրտին:
> Միանգամայն հասկանում եմ տրամաբանությունը, սակայն ամեն մեկս մեր ձևով ենք ընկալում ու մտածում:
> Օեինակ` ես, երբեք գիտական ապացույց չեմ փնտրել Աստծո հետ կապված ոչ մի բանում, սակայն չեմ էլ քննադատում այն մարդկանց ովքեր դա անում են, բայց խորհրդի կարգով ասեմ, փորձեք հավատալ, ոչ կուրորեն այլ սեփական փորձով. դիմեք Աստծուն նա կօգնի, հավատացեք


Բայց գիտականորեն բացատրելով, շատ մարդիկ կսկսեն հավատալ Աստծուն և չեն սկսի տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ անել, որպեսզի հերքեն Աստծու լինելը

ՀԳ. Աստծու մասին չգիտեմ, բայց Հիսուսի մասին կարող եմ բազմաթիվ ապացույցներ բերեմ ու գիտականորեն բացատրեմ Հիսուսի մասին շատ ու շատ բաներ :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Բայց գիտականորեն բացատրելով, շատ մարդիկ կսկսեն հավատալ Աստծուն և չեն սկսի տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ անել, որպեսզի հերքեն Աստծու լինելը
> 
> ՀԳ. Աստծու մասին չգիտեմ, բայց Հիսուսի մասին կարող եմ բազմաթիվ ապացույցներ բերեմ ու գիտականորեն բացատրեմ Հիսուսի մասին շատ ու շատ բաներ


Քրիստոսի գոյությունը ընդունում են անգամ մուսուլմանները նրան համարելով մուհամեդի պես մարգարե, սակայն Քրիստոսը ոչ մարդկային ծագում ունի, իսկ մուհամեդը սովորական մարդ է, որը եղել է մարգարե, ինչպես ասենք Աստվածաշնչյան մարգարեները, իսկ Քրիստոսը Աստվածային ծագում ունի. "Կույսը կհղիանա և զավակ կծնի" մեջբերում աստվածաշնչից, իդեպ նաև չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ որ լեզվում Աստվածաշունչը թարգմանելուց թարգմանիչը կարդալով այս տողերը մտածում է. "ինչպես կարող է կույսը հղիանալ և գրում է <<կինը կհղիանա...>>> առավոտյան արթնանում և տեսնում է, որ ուղղված գրված է կուսը, սա ապացուցված է :Smile:

----------


## The_only_one

> Այ հենց այստեղ էլ կայանում է աբսուրդը. ինչու է Աստված ուզում, որ իրեն հավատան, ինչ նպատակ կա դրանում եւ ինչով է մարդը մեղավոր, որ չի հավատում: Աստվածաշնչի ամենամեծ արժեքը ինձ համար այն, որ այն բարոյականություն է քարոզանում, բայց ես բարոյական կարող եմ լինել նաեւ առանց Աստվածաշնչի: «Հավատացեք ինձ». ինչու, երբ ես չեմ տեսել, միայն լսել եմ ոմանցից, ինչու՞, եթե ես տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ է կատարվում շուրջս, ինչու՞, եթե այնքան հարցեր կան, որոնց պատասխանը ես դեռ չեմ ստացել: ԻՆչու՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞:


Մորֆեուս ջան, զգացվում ա, որ փնտրում ես ճշմարտությունը… ու համոզված եղիր, որ մի օր անպայման կգտնես այն ու կստանաս քո բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները:  Քանզի Հիսուս ասում է, որ ով փնտրում է լույսը, նա անպայման կգտնի այն: 
Ուղղակի հասկացիր մի բան մենք՝ մարդիկ մեր խեղճ ու շատ քիչ բաների ընդունակ տրամաբանությամբ չենք կարող ընկալել Արարչագործության բոլոր ասպեկտները:
Հասկացիր հավատքը միանգամից չի տրվում…Հավատքը գալիս է լսելուց, իսկ լսելը Աստծո խոսքից: Հավատքը անընդհատ աճում է…Եվ քո դեպքում ճիշտ կլինի կարդալ Աստծու խոսք և աղոթել, որ Աստված բացահայտի քո համար բոլոր մութ կետերը: Ճիշտ չ՞ի լինի, որ այս աշխարհի վերաբերյալ քո բոլոր հարցերը ուղղես հենց այս աշխարհը Ստեղծողին…

Հ.Գ. Գրելուս նպատակը ոչ թե անիմաստ դավանաբանական վեճերի մեջ մտնելն է, այլ ինչ որ մեկին գոնե մի փոքր ԼՈՒՅՍԻ ճառագայթ հասցնելն է: Ուստի չեմ պատրաստվում պատասխանել նրանց, ովքեր կոմունիստական ոգով Քրիստոնեությունը աբսուրդ են անվանում առանց նույնիսկ տարրական գաղափար ունենալու նրա մասին…

----------


## Vaho

Իսկ ինչպես անենք որ ավելի ճանաչենք Աստծուն՞

----------


## The_only_one

> Ամե՛ն:
> Իմ խորհուրդը քեզ ու մյուսներին. փորձեք ճանաչել ինքներդ ձեզ: Եթե կստացվի, ապա նոր միայն մտածեք հաջորդ քայլի մասին:


Համաձայն եմ, շատերը նույնիսկ իրենք իրենց չեն ճանաչում ու դեռ ավելի են ուզում…Ամեն ինչ այս աշխարհում, այդ թվում և ինֆորմացիայի վերլուծությունը քայլ առ քայլա լինում… Նենց որ ոչ ոք չի կարող միանգամից հասկանալ ամենը ինչ պարփակված է Աստվածաշունչ կոչվող մեծագույն գրքում…Ժամանակ և աշխատանք է հարկավոր: Բայց արդյունքը երաշխավորված է, հավատացնում եմ ձեզ

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ ինչպես անենք որ ավելի ճանաչենք Աստծուն՞


Լավ հարց էր :Hands Up:

----------


## The_only_one

> Իսկ ինչպես անենք որ ավելի ճանաչենք Աստծուն՞





> Եվ քո դեպքում ճիշտ կլինի կարդալ Աստծու խոսք և աղոթել, որ Աստված բացահայտի քո համար բոլոր մութ կետերը: Ճիշտ չ՞ի լինի, որ այս աշխարհի վերաբերյալ քո բոլոր հարցերը ուղղես հենց այս աշխարհը Ստեղծողին…




Ավելացում՝ շատ շփվիր իրական քրիստոնյաների հետ…

----------


## Vaho

Կարծում եմ ես միքիչ ճանաչում եմ նրան, իսկ ինչ գրեմ նրա մասին, եթե կարելի է միքիչ կոնկրետ հարցադրում անել, թե չե ընդհանրապես Արարչի մասին գրելը անհնար է, պարզապես համ մենք այդքան չգիդենք նրան, համել դժվար թե մայկրոսովթ ընկերությունը ի դեմս Բիլ Գեյցի կարողանա ստեղծել մի այնպիսի համակարգ որ Տիրոջ մասին գրածները տեղ անեն

Նրա մեծությունը անսահման է :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ավելացում՝ շատ շփվիր իրական քրիստոնյաների հետ…


Իսկ եթե ասենք Շփվենք իրական Մուսուլմանի հետ... սխալ Աստծու կճանաչե՞նք  :Think: 

Թե՞ Ճիշտը քրիստոնիաների մենաշնորհնա

----------


## The_only_one

> Իսկ եթե ասենք Շփվենք իրական Մուսուլմանի հետ... սխալ Աստծու կճանաչե՞նք 
> 
> Թե՞ Ճիշտը քրիստոնիաների մենաշնորհնա


Ուրիշ կերպ պատասխանեմ
Իսլամը և մնացած բոլոր կրոնները ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեն, Ամենակարևորը՝ էդ կրոններով չեն ՓՐԿՎՈՒՄ…

----------


## Սամվել

> Ուրիշ կերպ պատասխանեմ
> Իսլամը և մնացած բոլոր կրոնները ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեն, Ամենակարևորը՝ էդ կրոններով չեն ՓՐԿՎՈՒՄ…


Հա՜ .. փաստորեն Աշխարհի քրիստոնյա մասը ապրում է ճիշտ կյանքով ու Ճիշտ մարդ է.. 
Իսկ էն մնացածը սխալ ու վառելու բա՞ն են  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Հա՜ .. փաստորեն Աշխարհի քրիստոնյա մասը ապրում է ճիշտ կյանքով ու Ճիշտ մարդ է.. 
> Իսկ էն մնացածը սխալ ու վառելու բա՞ն են


Չե վառելու չեն, նրանց համար ել կա ճշմարտությունը ընդունելու հնարավորություն

----------


## The_only_one

> Իսկ էն մնացածը սխալ ու վառելու բա՞ն են


Ես չի որ պետքա դատեմ իրանց: Այդ պատճառով կլռեմ… Ավելի լավ կլինի ամեն մեկը նախ իր փրկության և սխալ կամ ճիշտ լինելու մասին մտածի հետո «էն մնացածի»…

Հ.Գ.«Իր մասին մտածելը» այստեղ էգոիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չե վառելու չեն, նրանց համար ել կա ճշմարտությունը ընդունելու հնարավորություն





> Ես չի որ պետքա դատեմ իրանց: Այդ պատճառով կլռեմ… Ավելի լավ կլինի ամեն մեկը նախ իր փրկության և սխալ կամ ճիշտ լինելու մասին մտածի հետո «էն մնացածի»…
> 
> Հ.Գ.«Իր մասին մտածելը» այստեղ էգոիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:


Եթե սա է Ձեր կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը ապա ես հրաժարվում եմ նրանից  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե սա է Ձեր կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը ապա ես հրաժարվում եմ նրանից


Հույսով եմ այդ որոշումդ :Wink:  վերջնական չի

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե սա է Ձեր կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը ապա ես հրաժարվում եմ նրանից


որովհետև չեմ կարծում որ գիտես թե ինչից էս հրաժարվում

----------


## The_only_one

> Եթե սա է Ձեր կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը ապա ես հրաժարվում եմ նրանից


Ցավոք, սա սոսկ ՄԵՐ կարծիքը չի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆեուս ջան, զգացվում ա, որ փնտրում ես ճշմարտությունը… ու համոզված եղիր, որ մի օր անպայման կգտնես այն ու կստանաս քո բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները:  Քանզի Հիսուս ասում է, որ ով փնտրում է լույսը, նա անպայման կգտնի այն: 
> Ուղղակի հասկացիր մի բան մենք՝ մարդիկ մեր խեղճ ու շատ քիչ բաների ընդունակ տրամաբանությամբ չենք կարող ընկալել Արարչագործության բոլոր ասպեկտները:
> Հասկացիր հավատքը միանգամից չի տրվում…Հավատքը գալիս է լսելուց, իսկ լսելը Աստծո խոսքից: Հավատքը անընդհատ աճում է…Եվ քո դեպքում ճիշտ կլինի կարդալ Աստծու խոսք և աղոթել, որ Աստված բացահայտի քո համար բոլոր մութ կետերը: Ճիշտ չ՞ի լինի, որ այս աշխարհի վերաբերյալ քո բոլոր հարցերը ուղղես հենց այս աշխարհը Ստեղծողին…
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գրելուս նպատակը ոչ թե անիմաստ դավանաբանական վեճերի մեջ մտնելն է, այլ ինչ որ մեկին գոնե մի փոքր ԼՈՒՅՍԻ ճառագայթ հասցնելն է: Ուստի չեմ պատրաստվում պատասխանել նրանց, ովքեր կոմունիստական ոգով Քրիստոնեությունը աբսուրդ են անվանում առանց նույնիսկ տարրական գաղափար ունենալու նրա մասին…


Ճիշտ ես՝ ես ճշմարտություն եմ փնտրում, բայց վերեւի գրառումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ձեր գտած «ճշմարտության» մեջ արդարության նշույլ չկա: Ինչով է մեղավոր Մոզամբիկի Ճզլղամիշ գյուղի բնակիչ Ռազտա Ուսալան, որ կյանքում չի լսել Հիսուսի մասին, որ դավանում է նույն կրոնին, ինչ որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը: Մի՞թե սա աբսուրդ չէ: Եթե ես, ինչպես նաեւ դուք ծնվեինք արաբական երկրում, ապա դուք ըստ իս նույն մոլեռանդությամբ կպնդեիք, որ Իսլամն է միակ ճիշտ կրոնը, իսկ ես էլ կհարցնեի, թե ինչ մեղք ունի Հայաստանի  Ռնդամալ գյուղի բնակիչ Սաղաթել Նահապետյանը, որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը քրիստոնյա են եղել:

----------


## Vaho

> Ճիշտ ես՝ ես ճշմարտություն եմ փնտրում, բայց վերեւի գրառումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ձեր գտած «ճշմարտության» մեջ արդարության նշույլ չկա: Ինչով է մեղավոր Մոզամբիկի Ճզլղամիշ գյուղի բնակիչ Ռազտա Ուսալան, որ կյանքում չի լսել Հիսուսի մասին, որ դավանում է նույն կրոնին, ինչ որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը: Մի՞թե սա աբսուրդ չէ: Եթե ես, ինչպես նաեւ դուք ծնվեինք արաբական երկրում, ապա դուք ըստ իս նույն մոլեռանդությամբ կպնդեիք, որ Իսլամն է միակ ճիշտ կրոնը, իսկ ես էլ կհարցնեի, թե ինչ մեղք ունի Հայաստանի  Ռնդամալ գյուղի բնակիչ Սաղաթել Նահապետյանը, որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը քրիստոնյա են եղել:


Ասում է ականջ չի լինի որ չլսի Աստծո խոսքը

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ասում է ականջ չի լինի որ չլսի Աստծո խոսքը


Դե արի գնանք Մոզամբիկ ու հարցնենք, թե իրենք լսել եմ մեր Աստծու խոսքը, թե ոչ:

----------


## Vaho

> Դե արի գնանք Մոզամբիկ ու հարցնենք, թե իրենք լսել եմ մեր Աստծու խոսքը, թե ոչ:


 :LOL:  :LOL: Արի

կարծում եմ որ լսած կլնեն, որովհետև միքիչ ճանաչելով Տիրոջը, չեմ կարծում որ նա թույլ տա որ մարդը առանց իր մասին, իր խոսքը լսալու, հեռանա կյանքից, և համել հավատա, որ այսօր աֆրիկայում ավելի շատ են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին և նրա խոսքին հավատացողները, քան մեզ մոտ Հայաստանում, ցավոք սրտի :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արի
> 
> կարծում եմ որ լսած կլնեն, որովհետև միքիչ ճանաչելով Տիրոջը, չեմ կարծում որ նա թույլ տա որ մարդը առանց իր մասին, իր խոսքը լսալու, հեռանա կյանքից, և համել հավատա, որ այսօր աֆրիկայում ավելի շատ են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին և նրա խոսքին հավատացողները, քան մեզ մոտ Հայաստանում, ցավոք սրտի


Ես լսելու՞ եմ այդ խոսքը:

----------


## Vaho

> Ես լսելու՞ եմ այդ խոսքը:


եթե դո կարծում էս, որ դեռ չես լսել, ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ կլսես :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> եթե դո կարծում էս, որ դեռ չես լսել, ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ կլսես


Եթե նույնիսկ լսած էլ լինեմ, չեմ իմացել, որ դա Նրա ձայնն ա:
Սպասենք- տեսնենք, թե երբ կլսեմ: 

Հ.Գ. Անկեղծ չեմ հեգնում:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> եթե դո կարծում էս, որ դեռ չես լսել, ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ կլսես


Ես էլ դեռ չեմ լսել ու համբերատար կսպասեմ…

Իսկ ի՞նչ տեսքով է լինում էդ ձենը: Հե՞նց ձայնի, թե՞ դա փոխաբերական իմաստով է ասված:
 :Xeloq:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ճիշտ ես՝ ես ճշմարտություն եմ փնտրում, բայց վերեւի գրառումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ձեր գտած «ճշմարտության» մեջ արդարության նշույլ չկա: Ինչով է մեղավոր Մոզամբիկի Ճզլղամիշ գյուղի բնակիչ Ռազտա Ուսալան, որ կյանքում չի լսել Հիսուսի մասին, որ դավանում է նույն կրոնին, ինչ որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը: Մի՞թե սա աբսուրդ չէ: Եթե ես, ինչպես նաեւ դուք ծնվեինք արաբական երկրում, ապա դուք ըստ իս նույն մոլեռանդությամբ կպնդեիք, որ Իսլամն է միակ ճիշտ կրոնը, իսկ ես էլ կհարցնեի, թե ինչ մեղք ունի Հայաստանի Ռնդամալ գյուղի բնակիչ Սաղաթել Նահապետյանը, որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը քրիստոնյա են եղել:


 Ես կուզենաի քեզնից իմանալ. իսկ ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես կուզենաի քեզնից իմանալ. իսկ ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը…


Դժվար հարց ա. փիլիսոփայական սահմանումները թերի են.
Օրինակով ասեմ.
Ես ասում եմ, որ ես չգիտեմ Աստված գոյություն ունի, թե ոչ: Դա ճշմարտություն է:

----------


## Hrayr

> Դժվար հարց ա. փիլիսոփայական սահմանումները թերի են.
> Օրինակով ասեմ.
> Ես ասում եմ, որ ես չգիտեմ Աստված գոյություն ունի, թե ոչ: Դա ճշմարտություն է:


 Հիսուս ասեց. Ես եմ ճշմարտությունը.
իսկ Պիղատոսին ասեց. ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է իմ ձայնը

Եթե դու իսկապես փնտրում ես ճշմարտությունը վստահեցնում եմ որ գտնելու ես Հիսուն, անգամ եթե մենք ուրիշ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնենք դու նրան ես գտնելու, իսկ եթե դու ունես քո ճշմարտությունը որը տարբեր է Նրանից դու արդյունք ես ունենա որովհետևդու չես փնտրում դու արդեն կառուցել ես այն…

----------


## Hrayr

Մի կարծեք թե մենք ծուղակն ենք ընկել ու հիմա էլ փորձում ենք ձեզ ներքշել, ճշմարտության փնտրտուքի ճանապարհին գտել ենք Նրան, իսկ հիմա ցանկանում ենք օգնել նրանց ովքեր փնտրում են Նրան։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիսուս ասեց. Ես եմ ճշմարտությունը.
> իսկ Պիղատոսին ասեց. ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է իմ ձայնը
> 
> Եթե դու իսկապես փնտրում ես ճշմարտությունը վստահեցնում եմ որ գտնելու ես Հիսուն, անգամ եթե մենք ուրիշ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնենք դու նրան ես գտնելու, իսկ եթե դու ունես քո ճշմարտությունը որը տարբեր է Նրանից դու արդյունք ես ունենա որովհետևդու չես փնտրում դու արդեն կառուցել ես այն…


Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես «դու ունես քո ճշմարտությունը» ասելով:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես «դու ունես քո ճշմարտությունը» ասելով:


 Պիղատոսին ասեց Հիսուս «Ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է իմ ձայնը…»
Պիղատոս հարցրեց . «Իսկ ինչ է ճշմարտությունը » ու դուրս եկավ։
Նա չսպասեց պատասխանին որովհետև հանդիմանվեց, նա արդեն գիտեր պատասխանը։ Պիղատոսը գիտեր եթե հրեա քահանաների ցանկությունը չկատարեր նա կկորցներ իր դիրքը, որովհետև ասել էին եթե դա չանես կայսրին բարեկամ չես, բայց նա ուզում էր արձակեր Հիսուսին, սակայն ընտրեց իր փառքը, նա ճշմարտության մասին գիտեր, Նա իր կողքին կանգնած էր բայց ընտրեց իր ճշմարտությունը, այն է դիրքը չկորցնել…
Կյանքում շատ ժամանակ ընտրության առաջ ենք կանգնում կամ պահել Աստծո խոսքը, ընդունել կամ մերժել այն ու կատարել այն ինչը մենք ենք հարմար գտնում…
Մեր ճշմարտությունը նողկալի է, խղճուկ նման է ձկան որը շտապում է որսալ կարթի վրա ամրացված որդը… Իրոք վերջը ցավ ու դառնություն է լինում…

----------


## keyboard

> Ճիշտ ես՝ ես ճշմարտություն եմ փնտրում, բայց վերեւի գրառումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ձեր գտած «ճշմարտության» մեջ արդարության նշույլ չկա: Ինչով է մեղավոր Մոզամբիկի Ճզլղամիշ գյուղի բնակիչ Ռազտա Ուսալան, որ կյանքում չի լսել Հիսուսի մասին, որ դավանում է նույն կրոնին, ինչ որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը: Մի՞թե սա աբսուրդ չէ: Եթե ես, ինչպես նաեւ դուք ծնվեինք արաբական երկրում, ապա դուք ըստ իս նույն մոլեռանդությամբ կպնդեիք, որ Իսլամն է միակ ճիշտ կրոնը, իսկ ես էլ կհարցնեի, թե ինչ մեղք ունի Հայաստանի  Ռնդամալ գյուղի բնակիչ Սաղաթել Նահապետյանը, որ իր հայրերն ու պապերը քրիստոնյա են եղել:


Կներես, բայց ուղղակի ողբալի է, որ մենք` հայ երիտասարդներս, կարող ենք մեզ նման մտքեր թույլ տալ. հասկանում եմ, որ դժվար է հավատալ ու հետևել մի բանի, ինչը չես տեսել կամ չես լսել դրա մասին, բայց մի պարզ բան է պետք գիտակցել, որ չտեսնելով ու չլսելով էլ հավատալը կործանման չի տանում և ինչպես նշվեց մենք ծեւղակը չենք ընկել. "Երանի նրան, ով առանց տեսնելու պիտի հավատա"
Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնանք մոզամբիկի բնակիչներին. ոչ մեկը, ոչ ոք չի պատժվելու նրա համար, որ Աստծո խոսքը չիմանալով ու չլսելով չի հետևել նրան դրանում համոզված եղեք: Սակայն պատիժ ասվածն էլ հարաբերական է, գրեթե բոլորս պատիժ ասելով հասկանում ենք, որ մեկին պիտի կտրատեն, բանտակեն, վառեն, սպանեն և այլն: Ինչու երբևէ չենք մտածում, որ պատիժը հոգեկան է, այսինքն այն բարդ ու հոգեկան տկարությունը, որը ունենք և չենք հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը:
"յուրաքանչյուրը ներում կստանա, եթե մեղանչի ու հավատա" սրանում էլ համոզված եղեք:
Հիմա պատասխանեմ թե ինչու է Աստված ուզում, որ իրեն հավատանք. հասարակ օրինակ` երբ մարդը զավակ է ծնում ուզում է, որ այդ զավակը շարունակի իր գործն ու հավատա,վստահի և սիրի իրեն, գոնե այն սիրո կեսի կեսի չափով, որքան որ նա տվել է այդ զավակն: Նույն բանն էլ ուզում է Աստված. "Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իր միածին որդուն ուղարկեց նրա փրկության համար", սա է ողջ ճշմարտությունը, մի հրաժարվեք դրանից և հիշեք "Աստված սեր է, բարություն և յուրաքանչյուրը կստանա իր արժանվույնը"  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Ես երևի ինչ որ բան բաց եմ թողել, բայց մի հարց
Եթե ջրհեղեղ է լինում, մարդկանց մարմիններն ուղղակի չեն անհետանում, մի մասը կփտի, մյուս մասը կմնան ծառերի վրա, էն մյուսն  էլ կանցնի գետնի տակ: Եթե կանցնի գետնի տակ, ուրեմն հետքեր էլ կլինեն, չէ՞.
Այդպիսի ինչ որ բան հայտնաբերվա՞ծ է
--
Աստված այն երևույթն է, որը ստիպում է մարդկանց տառապել: Չենք լսում, չենք տեսնում, չենք զգում: Բայց չգիտես թե ինչու մենք պետք է հավատանք մի գրքի, պետք է հավատանք, որ այպես կոչված Աստվածը  գոյություն ունի, այնտեղ մի տեղ վերևներում, նստած որոշում է, թե ով պետքա մեռնի, ով ողջ մնա, ում է պետք վառել և ում է պետք դրախտի ծաղիկներով <<թաղել>>: Նա չունի և չի էլ ունենա /ունեցել/ մարդկային  զգացմունքներ, չի տառապել այնպես, ինչպես սովորական մարդիկ: Ինչի համար հավատանք նրան, դրախտ գնալու՞: 
Ինչու մարդիկ հիմա էլ չեն ապրում 900 տարի, լավ, գոնե 100 տարի: Ինչն է փոխվել? 
Թող մի օր իջնի իր ոսկեձույլ աթոռից ու նստի հաշմանդամի սայլակին, անդամահատվածի պես ապրի, լինի ամենածանր հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողներից, զգա ցավ, ու հասկանալով  որ իր գոյությունն անիմաստ է` ինքնասպան լինի  :LOL:   :
Իր արած ամեն մի բարությունը փոխհատուցվումա չարով:
Ինչու չի ոչնչացնում չարին, չի՞ կարող

ՀԳ.Եթե ես լինեի այսպես կոչված Աստվածը, լինեի 6 միլիարդ մարդկանց հայրը, ապա ամբողջ սրտով կսիրեի նրանց, կանեի ամեն ինչ, իրենց լավի համար, կնվիրվեի նրանց... մի խոսքով, կլինեի իսկական հայր:
Տեսնես ինչու՞ նա որոշեց format անել երկիր մոլորակն ու նորից ինֆորմացիա տեղադրել. իսկ Նոյը, որը շատ համառ վիրուս էր, մնաց նույնիսկ ֆորմատավորումից հետո  :LOL: 



> Աստված սեր է


- ում է պետք իր տված սերը.

----------


## Hrayr

Ես անդրադարձել եմ այս հարցին, հիմա կթողնեմ մյուսները գրեն իսկ հետո կանդրադառնամ կրկին…

----------


## Chuk

> Մի կարծեք թե մենք ծուղակն ենք ընկել ու հիմա էլ փորձում ենք ձեզ ներքշել, ճշմարտության փնտրտուքի ճանապարհին գտել ենք Նրան, իսկ հիմա ցանկանում ենք օգնել նրանց ովքեր փնտրում են Նրան։


Իսկ ես ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ ակումբը քննարկումների վայր է ու ոչ թե քարոզչության: Ու այսուհետ պիտի ուշադիր լինեմ ու մյուս ակումբցիներին խնդրեմ օգնել ինձ ու եթե, մասնավորապես, նկատեմ, որ քարոզչությամբ ես զբաղվում, ապա համապատասխան միջոցառումներ կիրականացվեն  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Աստված այն երևույթն է, որը ստիպում է մարդկանց տառապել: Չենք լսում, չենք տեսնում, չենք զգում: Բայց չգիտես թե ինչու մենք պետք է հավատանք մի գրքի, պետք է հավատանք, որ այպես կոչված Աստվածը  գոյություն ունի, այնտեղ մի տեղ վերևներում, նստած որոշում է, թե ով պետքա մեռնի, ով ողջ մնա, ում է պետք վառել և ում է պետք դրախտի ծաղիկներով <<թաղել>>: Նա չունի և չի էլ ունենա /ունեցել/ մարդկային  զգացմունքներ, չի տառապել այնպես, ինչպես սովորական մարդիկ: Ինչի համար հավատանք նրան, դրախտ գնալու՞: 
> *Ինչու մարդիկ հիմա էլ չեն ապրում 900 տարի, լավ, գոնե 100 տարի: Ինչն է փոխվել?* 
> Թող մի օր իջնի իր ոսկեձույլ աթոռից ու նստի հաշմանդամի սայլակին, անդամահատվածի պես ապրի, լինի ամենածանր հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողներից, զգա ցավ, ու հասկանալով  որ իր գոյությունն անիմաստ է` ինքնասպան լինի   :
> Իր արած ամեն մի բարությունը փոխհատուցվումա չարով:
> Ինչու չի ոչնչացնում չարին, չի՞ կարող


Պատասխանեմ ընդգծված հարցին.
Որովհետև ես ու դու այքան ենք չարացել, որ մեզ նման մտքեր ենք թույլ տալիս:
Վիճելը և առհասարակ այս ամենի համար չարանալը անիմաստ է, կգա ժամանակ և ամեն մեկս կհամոզվենք ճիշտ էինք, թե` ոչ: :Wink:

----------


## may

> Կներես, բայց ուղղակի ողբալի է, որ մենք` հայ երիտասարդներս, կարող ենք մեզ նման մտքեր թույլ տալ. հասկանում եմ, որ դժվար է հավատալ ու հետևել մի բանի, ինչը չես տեսել կամ չես լսել դրա մասին, բայց մի պարզ բան է պետք գիտակցել, որ չտեսնելով ու չլսելով էլ հավատալը կործանման չի տանում և ինչպես նշվեց մենք ծեւղակը չենք ընկել. "Երանի նրան, ով առանց տեսնելու պիտի հավատա"
> Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնանք մոզամբիկի բնակիչներին. ոչ մեկը, ոչ ոք չի պատժվելու նրա համար, որ Աստծո խոսքը չիմանալով ու չլսելով չի հետևել նրան դրանում համոզված եղեք: Սակայն պատիժ ասվածն էլ հարաբերական է, գրեթե բոլորս պատիժ ասելով հասկանում ենք, որ մեկին պիտի կտրատեն, բանտակեն, վառեն, սպանեն և այլն: Ինչու երբևէ չենք մտածում, որ պատիժը հոգեկան է, այսինքն այն բարդ ու հոգեկան տկարությունը, որը ունենք և չենք հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը:
> "յուրաքանչյուրը ներում կստանա, եթե *մեղանչի* ու հավատա" սրանում էլ համոզված եղեք:
> Հիմա պատասխանեմ թե ինչու է Աստված ուզում, որ իրեն հավատանք. հասարակ օրինակ` երբ մարդը զավակ է ծնում ուզում է, որ այդ զավակը շարունակի իր գործն ու հավատա,վստահի և սիրի իրեն, գոնե այն սիրո կեսի կեսի չափով, որքան որ նա տվել է այդ զավակն: Նույն բանն էլ ուզում է Աստված. "Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իր միածին որդուն ուղարկեց նրա փրկության համար", սա է ողջ ճշմարտությունը, մի հրաժարվեք դրանից և հիշեք "Աստված սեր է, բարություն և յուրաքանչյուրը կստանա իր արժանվույնը"


Հարգելիս, մեղանչել նշանակում է մեղք գործել. հավանաբար դու շփոթել ես ապաշխարել կամ զղջալ բառերի հետ: :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելիս, մեղանչել նշանակում է մեղք գործել. հավանաբար դու շփոթել ես ապաշխարել կամ զղջալ բառերի հետ:


Հնարավոր է, շնորհակալ եմ :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Արի
> 
> կարծում եմ որ լսած կլնեն, որովհետև միքիչ ճանաչելով Տիրոջը, չեմ կարծում որ նա թույլ տա որ մարդը առանց իր մասին, իր խոսքը լսալու, հեռանա կյանքից, և համել հավատա, որ այսօր աֆրիկայում ավելի շատ են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին և նրա խոսքին հավատացողները, քան մեզ մոտ Հայաստանում, ցավոք սրտի


Վրո ջան համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ որովհետև բազմաթիվ մարդիկ են մահանում առանց Աստծուն ճանաճելու ... աստվածաշնչում մի տեղ կա, չեմ հիշում ցավոք որ մասում, գրված է որ օրենք չունեցողները , Քրիստոսին չճանաչողները դատվելու են ըստ իրենց խղճի  այսինքն ովքեր չեն լսել ճշմարիտ Աստծո մասին դատվելու են ըստ իրենց խղճի օրենքի ...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կներես, բայց ուղղակի ողբալի է, որ մենք` հայ երիտասարդներս, կարող ենք մեզ նման մտքեր թույլ տալ. հասկանում եմ, որ դժվար է հավատալ ու հետևել մի բանի, ինչը չես տեսել կամ չես լսել դրա մասին, բայց մի պարզ բան է պետք գիտակցել, որ չտեսնելով ու չլսելով էլ հավատալը կործանման չի տանում և ինչպես նշվեց մենք ծեւղակը չենք ընկել. "Երանի նրան, ով առանց տեսնելու պիտի հավատա"
> Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնանք մոզամբիկի բնակիչներին. ոչ մեկը, ոչ ոք չի պատժվելու նրա համար, որ Աստծո խոսքը չիմանալով ու չլսելով չի հետևել նրան դրանում համոզված եղեք: Սակայն պատիժ ասվածն էլ հարաբերական է, գրեթե բոլորս պատիժ ասելով հասկանում ենք, որ մեկին պիտի կտրատեն, բանտակեն, վառեն, սպանեն և այլն: Ինչու երբևէ չենք մտածում, որ պատիժը հոգեկան է, այսինքն այն բարդ ու հոգեկան տկարությունը, որը ունենք և չենք հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը:
> "յուրաքանչյուրը ներում կստանա, եթե մեղանչի ու հավատա" սրանում էլ համոզված եղեք:
> Հիմա պատասխանեմ թե ինչու է Աստված ուզում, որ իրեն հավատանք. հասարակ օրինակ` երբ մարդը զավակ է ծնում ուզում է, որ այդ զավակը շարունակի իր գործն ու հավատա,վստահի և սիրի իրեն, գոնե այն սիրո կեսի կեսի չափով, որքան որ նա տվել է այդ զավակն: Նույն բանն էլ ուզում է Աստված. "Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իր միածին որդուն ուղարկեց նրա փրկության համար", սա է ողջ ճշմարտությունը, մի հրաժարվեք դրանից և հիշեք "Աստված սեր է, բարություն և յուրաքանչյուրը կստանա իր արժանվույնը"


Իսկ ինձ համար ողբալին ինչ-որ բանի այդքան կորորեն հավատալն է:

----------


## VisTolog

> Պատասխանեմ ընդգծված հարցին.
> Որովհետև ես ու դու այքան ենք չարացել, որ մեզ նման մտքեր ենք թույլ տալիս:
> Վիճելը և առհասարակ այս ամենի համար չարանալը անիմաստ է, կգա ժամանակ և ամեն մեկս կհամոզվենք ճիշտ էինք, թե` ոչ:





> Որովհետև ես ու դու այքան ենք չարացել, որ մեզ նման մտքեր ենք թույլ տալիս:


փաստորեն ճիշտը ասելը «նման մտքեր ենք թույլ տալիս»-ա կոչվում.




> Վիճելը և առհասարակ այս ամենի համար չարանալը անիմաստ է,* կգա ժամանակ* և ամեն մեկս կհամոզվենք ճիշտ էինք, թե` ոչ:


Հավատացյալները միշտ առաջնորդվում են այս երկու «կգա ժամանակ» բառով, դրա համար էլ դրանից այնկողմ էլ բան չեն տեսնում… :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պատասխանեմ ընդգծված հարցին.
> Որովհետև ես ու դու այքան ենք չարացել, որ մեզ նման մտքեր ենք թույլ տալիս:
> Վիճելը և առհասարակ այս ամենի համար չարանալը անիմաստ է, կգա ժամանակ և ամեն մեկս կհամոզվենք ճիշտ էինք, թե` ոչ:


1. Դու ինձ հանդիպած առաջին մարդն էիր, որ Վիստայի գրածներում ինչ որ չար բան տեսավ։
2. Մտածելը և վերլուծելը չարություն չեն (ինչքան էլ հակառակը փորձեն պնդել կրոնական տարբեր ուղղությունները)։
3. Մարդկանց իրատես մասը մեռնում է այդ "ժամանակին" սպասելով, իսկ մյուս մասն իրենց ներշնչում, որ "շրջապատում ամեն արարածի մեջ նրանք աստծուն են տեսնում"։

----------


## Սելավի

> [COLOR="Gray"]Աստված այն երևույթն է, որը ստիպում է մարդկանց տառապել: Չենք լսում, չենք տեսնում, չենք զգում: Բայց չգիտես թե ինչու մենք պետք է հավատանք մի գրքի, պետք է հավատանք, որ այպես կոչված Աստվածը  գոյություն ունի, այնտեղ մի տեղ վերևներում, նստած որոշում է, թե ով պետքա մեռնի, ով ողջ մնա, ում է պետք վառել և ում է պետք դրախտի ծաղիկներով <<թաղել>>: Նա չունի և չի էլ ունենա /ունեցել/ մարդկային  զգացմունքներ, չի տառապել այնպես, ինչպես սովորական մարդիկ: Ինչի համար հավատանք նրան, դրախտ գնալու՞: 
> Ինչու մարդիկ հիմա էլ չեն ապրում 900 տարի, լավ, գոնե 100 տարի: Ինչն է փոխվել? 
> Թող մի օր իջնի իր ոսկեձույլ աթոռից ու նստի հաշմանդամի սայլակին, անդամահատվածի պես ապրի, լինի ամենածանր հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողներից, զգա ցավ, ու հասկանալով  որ իր գոյությունն անիմաստ է` ինքնասպան լինի   :
> Իր արած ամեն մի բարությունը փոխհատուցվումա չարով:
> Ինչու չի ոչնչացնում չարին, չի՞ կարող
> .


Վիստա  ջան,  թանկագին  Հոգի՝  այդպես  չի  ինչպես  նկարագրում  էս,  դու  ապրում  էս  ազատ  ընտրության  մոլորակում,  քեզ  ոչ  ոք  չի  պատրաստվում  մեղադրել  քո  արարքների  համար  դու  հենց  այստեղ  գտնվելով  արդեն  գործ  էս  անում  բարձրացնելով  մեր  մոլորակի  տատանումը,  մենք  բոլորս  այստեղ  փորձարկում  ենք  անում: 
 Մենք  բոլորս  էլ  բարձրագույն  Աստվածային  էակներ  ենք,  անզկիզբ  և  անվերջ   բայց  փոխհամաձայնեցված    եկել  ենք  այստեղ   երկիր  մոլորակ  փագվելով  երկակիությամբ  կատարում  ենք  մեր  «կոնտրակտը»  իսկ  մեր  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ը  որը  մեր  մարմնի  մեջ  գտնվող  հոգու  միուս  կեսն  է  մեր  մեջ  չի,  նա  տիեզերքում  է  և  աշխատում  է  քո  ցանկությամբ,  ինչ  մտադրություն  կհայտնես  քո  կյանքում  նա  էլ  քեզ  կտրվի  քո  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  միջոցով,  բայց  նա  չի  շտապում  որ  քո  ցանկացածը  նույն  վարկիանին  տա,  նա  սկսում  է  տիեզերական  հանգամանքները  այնպես  դասավորել,  որպեսզի  սինխրոնությունը  չխախտվի  այսինքը  դու  համապատասխանես  քո  ցանկացածի  մակարդակին, Աստծու  համար  նույնն  է՝   նշանակություն  չունի  գլխացավ  անցկացնի  թե  վոտք  աճեցնի,  դու  ինքդ  կարող  էս  մատերիա  ստեղծել  որը  կոչվում  է  հրաշք:
  2012  թվականից  սկսված  երկիր  մոլորակում  արդեն  կլինի  այն  համապատասխան  էներգիան  որը  թույլ  կտա  որ  քո  երևակայությունը  «վիզուլիզացիան»  ստեղծի  մատերիա,  մտադրությունդ  և  երևակայությունդ  հզոր  զենքեր  են  որը  կերտելու  են  քո  իրականությունը:  
Այս  նոր  հազարամյակից  սկսված  մենք  մտնում  ենք  ՆՈՐ  էներգետիկ  դաշտ  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվում  է  որպես  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐՈՒՍԱՂԵՄ,  ՈՍԿԵ  ԴԱՐ  1989  թվականի  հարցման  արդյունքով  երկիր  մոլորակի  տատանումը  համապատասխանել  է     նոր  էներգիայի  թույլատրվելիք   հոսքին  դրա  համար  էլ  փոխել  են  մեր  մոլորակի  մագնիտական  ցանցը  որը  արդեն  փոփոխվում  է  3-րդ  անգամ,  եթե  մի  քիչ  խորքային  մտածես  կգտնես  թե  առաջի  2-ը    երբ  են  փոխվել,  հուշեմ  որ  երկրորդ   փոփոխության  ժամանակ  եղավ  ջրհեղեղ:  Իսկ  հիմա  լինում  է  գլոբալ  տաքացում, և  երկիր  մոլորակը  վերաբալանսավորվելով   պատրաստվումա  այդ  նոր  էներգիայի  ընդունմանը,  որպեսզի  կարողանա  լիարժեք  ընդունի  նոր  հազարամյակի  տրվելիք  նոր  էներգիան: 
Հենց  այդ  մագնիտական  ցանցի  «  չխառնես  մագնիտական  դաշտերի հետ»  փոփոխությունն է  պատճառը  որ  օվկիանոսի  կաթնասունները  որոնք  շարժվում  են  այդ  ցանցով  ի  շնորհիվ  իրենց  սենսորների  շատ  ժամանակ  ափ  են  դուրս  գալիս  ու  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարողանում  հասկանալ  թե  ինչու  են  կաթնասուն  ձկների  այդ  տեսակները  ափ  դուրս  գալիս   և  սատկում:   
 Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվում  է  900  տարի  ապրելուն  ապա  դու,  ես,  մենք  բոլորս  ենք  համաձայնվել  որ  մեր  կյանքը  այսքան  կարճանա,  շատ  հայտնի  պատճառներով  որը  հիմա  նպատակահարմար  չեմ  գտնում  ծավալվելու:

Մի  բան  ավելացնեմ  միայն,  այդ  իմ  նշած  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ը  քո  հոգու  կեսնա  որը  միանումա  քեզ  քո  մահից  հետո,  բայց  դու  կարող  էս  հիմա  փնտրել  նրան,  հավատա  երանելիությանդ  չափ  չի  լինի  երբ  գտնես  »կեսիդ»  իմացի  քո  մեջ  գտնվող  հոգիդ  կարոտումա  իր  կեսին  և  նա  իրեն   լիարժեք  չի  զգում  առանց  փախհարաբերվելու  իր  Աստվածային  կեսի  հետ  և  նա  մոլեկուլային  մակարդակով  *ոչ  ինտելեկտուալային*  մակարդակով  ճանաչում  ու  տենչումա  քո  կեսին,  որպեսզի  մի  կարճ  ժամանակով   վերամիավորվի  իր   հետ,  ապա  նորից  բաժանվի,  որպեսզի  դու  վերադառնալով  շարունակես  այս  մեծ  ու  հրաշալի  Աստվածային   ծրագիրի  կատարումը  որը  կոչվումա  կյանք, այնքան՝ մինչև  մենք  բոլորս  միասին  այս  ծրագիրը  կհասցնենք  իր  տրամաբանական  ավարտին  և  ինչպես  թատրոնի  վերջում  է  լինում  բոլորս  ձեռք  ձեռքի  բռնած  թե  բացասական  կերպարները,  թե  դրականները,  թե  դաշյունից  խոցված  ընկածները,  թե  հաշմանդամի  սայլակին  գամվածները  առաջ  գալով  կխոնարհվենք  և  կգնանք  *տուն*  որտեղ  կլինի  մեծ  բանկետ  ի  պատիվ  քեզ,  այդ  սայլակով  հաշմանդամի,  մարդասպանի  ու  կրոնականի:
Չհարցնես  թե  ինչու  է  պետք  այս  թատրոնը  որը  խաղում  ենք  դու  ինքնուրույն  պիտի  գտնես  եթե  ցանկանում  էս,  իսկ  եթե  չես  ցանկանում  դարձալ  քեզ  ոչ  ոք  չի  մեղադրում,  քեզ  սիրում  են  նույն  անսահման  սիրով,  ինչ  սիրով  որ  սիրում  են  փնտրողին  ու  գտնողին: Գտնողը  ոչ  մի  առավելություն  չունի  քո  նկատմամբ  մի  գուցե   դու  այստեղ  էս  որ  քո  հարցերով  դրթես  մի  քանիսին,  որպեսզի   գնան    իմաստություն  հետքերով  մինչև  գտնեն  այն՝  ինչը  թաքցրած  է  շատերից:

----------


## Vaho

> Վրո ջան համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ որովհետև բազմաթիվ մարդիկ են մահանում առանց Աստծուն ճանաճելու ... աստվածաշնչում մի տեղ կա, չեմ հիշում ցավոք որ մասում, գրված է որ օրենք չունեցողները , Քրիստոսին չճանաչողները դատվելու են ըստ իրենց խղճի  այսինքն ովքեր չեն լսել ճշմարիտ Աստծո մասին դատվելու են ըստ իրենց խղճի օրենքի ...


Բայց Աստվածաշնչում ասում է, որ ականջ չի լինի որ չլսի Աստծո խոսքը, դրա համար եմ ասում :Blush:

----------


## Second Chance

> Բայց Աստվածաշնչում ասում է, որ ականջ չի լինի որ չլսի Աստծո խոսքը, դրա համար եմ ասում


Դա վերջին օրերի մասին է, երբ ավետարանը բոլորին կքարոզվի :Wink: , իսկ հիմա դեռ շատ մարդիկ կան նույնիսկ ազգեր/ցեղեր/ որ չեն լսել Հիսուսի մասին

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստա  ջան,  թանկագին  Հոգի՝  այդպես  չի  ինչպես  նկարագրում  էս,  դու  ապրում  էս  ազատ  ընտրության  մոլորակում,  քեզ  ոչ  ոք  չի  պատրաստվում  մեղադրել  քո  արարքների  համար  դու  հենց  այստեղ  գտնվելով  արդեն  գործ  էս  անում  բարձրացնելով  մեր  մոլորակի  տատանումը,  մենք  բոլորս  այստեղ  փորձարկում  ենք  անում: 
>  Մենք  բոլորս  էլ  բարձրագույն  Աստվածային  էակներ  ենք,  անզկիզբ  և  անվերջ   բայց  փոխհամաձայնեցված    եկել  ենք  այստեղ   երկիր  մոլորակ  փագվելով  երկակիությամբ  կատարում  ենք  մեր  «կոնտրակտը»  իսկ  մեր  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ը  որը  մեր  մարմնի  մեջ  գտնվող  հոգու  միուս  կեսն  է  մեր  մեջ  չի,  նա  տիեզերքում  է  և  աշխատում  է  քո  ցանկությամբ,  ինչ  մտադրություն  կհայտնես  քո  կյանքում  նա  էլ  քեզ  կտրվի  քո  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  միջոցով,  բայց  նա  չի  շտապում  որ  քո  ցանկացածը  նույն  վարկիանին  տա,  նա  սկսում  է  տիեզերական  հանգամանքները  այնպես  դասավորել,  որպեսզի  սինխրոնությունը  չխախտվի  այսինքը  դու  համապատասխանես  քո  ցանկացածի  մակարդակին, Աստծու  համար  նույնն  է՝   նշանակություն  չունի  գլխացավ  անցկացնի  թե  վոտք  աճեցնի,  դու  ինքդ  կարող  էս  մատերիա  ստեղծել  որը  կոչվում  է  հրաշք:
>   2012  թվականից  սկսված  երկիր  մոլորակում  արդեն  կլինի  այն  համապատասխան  էներգիան  որը  թույլ  կտա  որ  քո  երևակայությունը  «վիզուլիզացիան»  ստեղծի  մատերիա,  մտադրությունդ  և  երևակայությունդ  հզոր  զենքեր  են  որը  կերտելու  են  քո  իրականությունը:  
> Այս  նոր  հազարամյակից  սկսված  մենք  մտնում  ենք  ՆՈՐ  էներգետիկ  դաշտ  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվում  է  որպես  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐՈՒՍԱՂԵՄ,  ՈՍԿԵ  ԴԱՐ  1989  թվականի  հարցման  արդյունքով  երկիր  մոլորակի  տատանումը  համապատասխանել  է     նոր  էներգիայի  թույլատրվելիք   հոսքին  դրա  համար  էլ  փոխել  են  մեր  մոլորակի  մագնիտական  ցանցը  որը  արդեն  փոփոխվում  է  3-րդ  անգամ,  եթե  մի  քիչ  խորքային  մտածես  կգտնես  թե  առաջի  2-ը    երբ  են  փոխվել,  հուշեմ  որ  երկրորդ   փոփոխության  ժամանակ  եղավ  ջրհեղեղ:  Իսկ  հիմա  լինում  է  գլոբալ  տաքացում, և  երկիր  մոլորակը  վերաբալանսավորվելով   պատրաստվումա  այդ  նոր  էներգիայի  ընդունմանը,  որպեսզի  կարողանա  լիարժեք  ընդունի  նոր  հազարամյակի  տրվելիք  նոր  էներգիան: 
> Հենց  այդ  մագնիտական  ցանցի  «  չխառնես  մագնիտական  դաշտերի հետ»  փոփոխությունն է  պատճառը  որ  օվկիանոսի  կաթնասունները  որոնք  շարժվում  են  այդ  ցանցով  ի  շնորհիվ  իրենց  սենսորների  շատ  ժամանակ  ափ  են  դուրս  գալիս  ու  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարողանում  հասկանալ  թե  ինչու  են  կաթնասուն  ձկների  այդ  տեսակները  ափ  դուրս  գալիս   և  սատկում:   
>  Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվում  է  900  տարի  ապրելուն  ապա  դու,  ես,  մենք  բոլորս  ենք  համաձայնվել  որ  մեր  կյանքը  այսքան  կարճանա,  շատ  հայտնի  պատճառներով  որը  հիմա  նպատակահարմար  չեմ  գտնում  ծավալվելու:
> 
> Մի  բան  ավելացնեմ  միայն,  այդ  իմ  նշած  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ը  քո  հոգու  կեսնա  որը  միանումա  քեզ  քո  մահից  հետո,  բայց  դու  կարող  էս  հիմա  փնտրել  նրան,  հավատա  երանելիությանդ  չափ  չի  լինի  երբ  գտնես  »կեսիդ»  իմացի  քո  մեջ  գտնվող  հոգիդ  կարոտումա  իր  կեսին  և  նա  իրեն   լիարժեք  չի  զգում  առանց  փախհարաբերվելու  իր  Աստվածային  կեսի  հետ  և  նա  մոլեկուլային  մակարդակով  *ոչ  ինտելեկտուալային*  մակարդակով  ճանաչում  ու  տենչումա  քո  կեսին,  որպեսզի  մի  կարճ  ժամանակով   վերամիավորվի  իր   հետ,  ապա  նորից  բաժանվի,  որպեսզի  դու  վերադառնալով  շարունակես  այս  մեծ  ու  հրաշալի  Աստվածային   ծրագիրի  կատարումը  որը  կոչվումա  կյանք, այնքան՝ մինչև  մենք  բոլորս  միասին  այս  ծրագիրը  կհասցնենք  իր  տրամաբանական  ավարտին  և  ինչպես  թատրոնի  վերջում  է  լինում  բոլորս  ձեռք  ձեռքի  բռնած  թե  բացասական  կերպարները,  թե  դրականները,  թե  դաշյունից  խոցված  ընկածները,  թե  հաշմանդամի  սայլակին  գամվածները  առաջ  գալով  կխոնարհվենք  և  կգնանք  *տուն*  որտեղ  կլինի  մեծ  բանկետ  ի  պատիվ  քեզ,  այդ  սայլակով  հաշմանդամի,  մարդասպանի  ու  կրոնականի:
> Չհարցնես  թե  ինչու  է  պետք  այս  թատրոնը  որը  խաղում  ենք  դու  ինքնուրույն  պիտի  գտնես  եթե  ցանկանում  էս,  իսկ  եթե  չես  ցանկանում  դարձալ  քեզ  ոչ  ոք  չի  մեղադրում,  քեզ  սիրում  են  նույն  անսահման  սիրով,  ինչ  սիրով  որ  սիրում  են  փնտրողին  ու  գտնողին: Գտնողը  ոչ  մի  առավելություն  չունի  քո  նկատմամբ  մի  գուցե   դու  այստեղ  էս  որ  քո  հարցերով  դրթես  մի  քանիսին,  որպեսզի   գնան    իմաստություն  հետքերով  մինչև  գտնեն  այն՝  ինչը  թաքցրած  է  շատերից:


Ահա թե ով է Աստվածը... նա ուղղակի թքած ունի մեզ վրա. երբ ուզենա, ոնց ուզենա կարող է ոչնչացնել մարդկությանը… դե պատկերացրեք թե որքան մեծ չարություն կա այդ Աստծո մեջ: Երևի դեռ իր փորձարկումները չեն վերջացել:

Մի՞թե նա կարող է ոչնչացնել այս ամենը... ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում  :Smile: 

Իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ ոչ մի Աստծո պատիժ էլ չի լինի. իմ հույսը ՆԱՍԱ-ն ու նրա 11.000 լավագույն գիտնականներն են, որոնք էլ զբաղվում են էդ տեսակ հարցերով: Իսկ եթե այսպես ասած կանխատեսումն աշխարհի վերջի գալու մասին չկատարվի, հավատացյալները կսկսեն նոր անիմաստ պատճառներ հորինել, բացատրելու համար թե ինչու այդպես եղավ:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ եթե այսպես ասած կանխատեսումն աշխարհի վերջի գալու մասին չկատարվի, հավատացյալները կսկսեն նոր անիմաստ պատճառներ հորինել, բացատրելու համար թե ինչու այդպես եղավ:


Եհովայի Վկաները 1915թ-ից սկսած, ասում են, որ Աշխարհի վերջը եկել է… Մի ծիծաղելի դեպք հիշեցի… Եհովայի Վկաները ասում էին, որ Աշխարհի վերջը գալու է  2000թ-ին ու մարդիկ սկսեցին խոսել այն մասին, թէ ինչ է լինելու այդ թվին՝ երկիրը դուրս է գալու իր ուղեծրից և գնալում է «թաձառելու» տիեզերքում և այլն, իսկ մի Եհովայի Վկայի ընտանիք, իր տունը ծախեց, մի դոմիկ առավ, իսկ մնացած փողով էլ, սկսեց ծախսել զանազան զվարճությունների վրա, մինչև «Աշխարհի վերջի»՝ 2000 թվի գալը :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ահա թե ով է Աստվածը... նա ուղղակի թքած ունի մեզ վրա. երբ ուզենա, ոնց ուզենա կարող է ոչնչացնել մարդկությանը… դե պատկերացրեք թե որքան մեծ չարություն կա այդ Աստծո մեջ: Երևի դեռ իր փորձարկումները չեն վերջացել:
> 
> Մի՞թե նա կարող է ոչնչացնել այս ամենը... ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում 
> 
> Իսկ ես հավատում եմ, որ ոչ մի Աստծո պատիժ էլ չի լինի. իմ հույսը ՆԱՍԱ-ն ու նրա 11.000 լավագույն գիտնականներն են, որոնք էլ զբաղվում են էդ տեսակ հարցերով: Իսկ եթե այսպես ասած կանխատեսումն աշխարհի վերջի գալու մասին չկատարվի, հավատացյալները կսկսեն նոր անիմաստ պատճառներ հորինել, բացատրելու համար թե ինչու այդպես եղավ:


Իսկ  որտեղ  հանդիպեցիր  իմ  գրածում  որ  ոչնչացնումա  այս  ամենը,  դեռ  հակառակը  եթե  ուշադիր  կարդաս  կտեսնես  որ  գրել  էի    նոր  փուլ  ենք  թևակոխում,  իսկ  աշխարհի  վերջին  սպասողները  դեռ  երկար  կսպասեն,  աշխարհի  վերջը  հետաձգվելա  մի  հազար  տարով  երևի :Wink: :
Պատիժ  իրականում  չկա՝    Սուրբ  գրքում  գրված  մետաֆորները  ուրիշ  բաներ  են  նշանակում,  իսկ  մարդիկ  իրենց  երևակայությամբ  այնպես  են  բացատրում, որպեսզի  վախ  լինի  և  հենց  այդ  վախի  ազդեցությամբ  էլ  մարդկանց  դարձնեն  կառավարելի,  և  բացի  դա  դարերի  ընթացքում  մարդիկ  շատ  են  միջամտել  Աստվածաշնչի  տողերի  մեջ,  ճիշտա  հիմքը,  իրական  ասելիքը  չի  փոխվել,  սակայն մարդը  միջամտել  է  և  մի  քանի  բաներ  փոփոխել: 
Հիմա  որ  ասեմ  սատանան  այնտեղ  փոխաբերական  իմաստ  ունի  և  դա ընդհամենը  վերաբերվում  մեր   ԴՆԹ-ին  դու  տես  քանի  հոգի  են  սկսում  ինձ  քարկոծել  էս  գրածիս   համար,  ու  հիմա  պատկերացրա  որ  Հիսուսը  2000  տարի  առաջ  մարդկանց  բացատրեր  թե  ինչա  ԴՆԹ-ն  պատկերացրեցի՞ր,  ըսկի  հիմա  որ  էս   մեր  զարգացած  կյանքում  մեր  հասկանալիքից  մի  քիչ  շեղված  բաներ  ենք  լսում    մի  անգամից  վանում  ենք  չեն  ուզում  անալիզ  անենք  ուր  մնաց  էն  ժամանակվա  մարդկանց  բացատրեին  տիեզերական  հասկացողությունները:
Աստվածաշունչը  ամբողջությամբ  տիեզերական  հասկացողություններա,  բայց  հեքիաթի  նմանա  նկարագրվել  այդ  ամենը,  որպեսզի  մեր  քառաչափ  աշխարհում  հասկանալի  լինի  մեզ  համար:  Պատկերացրա  դու  կարա՞ս  կույր  մարդուն  մանրամասը  մի  քանի  եղանակով  բացատրես   թե  կարմիր  գույնը    իրանից  ինչա  ներկայացնում,  չես  կարա  չէ՞,  բա  նույնն  էլ  հիմայա,  մենք  մեր  քառաչափ  մոլորակում  չենք  կարող  հասկանալ  տասերկու  չափանի  տիեզերական  հասկացողությունները: 
Վիստա  ջան  հանգիստ  ապրի,  եթե  ներել  գիտես,  սիրել  գիտես  դու  արդեն  անկախ  քեզանից  գործ  էս  անում  ընդհանուրի  համար:  
Բայց  էս  գրածս  հիմք  մի  ընդունի  սա  իմ  փնտրտուքի  արդյունքնա,  դու  ինքնուրույն  փնտրի  մի  գուցե  դու  էլ  ուրիշ  բան  կգտնես  ու   կհասկանաս:

----------


## dvgray

> մենք  մեր  քառաչափ  մոլորակում  չենք  կարող  հասկանալ  տասերկու  չափանի  տիեզերական  հասկացողությունները:


Սելավի, նախ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ ես մեր տիեզերական հասկացութունը համարում քառաչափ, երբ այն ընդամենը եռաչափ է: 
հետո, մենք հասկանալու հետ խնդիր չունենք: Այստեղ խնդիրների լուծման համար անհրաժեշտ համակարգերի փնտրտուքն է ընդամենը: Եթե այդ սիստեմները/համակարգերը մատուցվեն ամբողջության մեջ, ապա չեմ կարծում, թե այդ տիեզերական /միջավայր , որտեղ գոյատևում ենք նաև մենք / համակարգերը մեր համար ընկալելի չլինեն: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես եթե Նյուտոնյան ֆիզիկան իր  մաթեմաթիկական ապառատով եթե մատուցվեր 5 դ. մ.թ. ա.  հին հունական "հանրակրթական" դպրոցում ու համալսարանում, ապա այն ամբողջովին հասկանալու ու ընկալելի կլիներ այն ժամանակվա մարդուն:
Հարցը այդ համակարգերի հայտնագործումն ու դրա հիման վրա գիտական նյութի պարտաստումն է ընդամենը, այլ ոչ թե այն, թե այդ նյութը կարող է ընկալվել 21 դարում, իսկ 15 դարում մարդու ուղեղը դրան պատրաստ չէր: Պատրաստ չէր ոչ թե մարդը, այլ գիտությունը, որը պետք է այն մատուցեր:
Ըստ ամենեայնի, Հիսուսը. Աստված երբեք էլ մարդուն գիտական նյութեր չեն "մատակարարել", այլ մատակարարել են հիմնականում հասարակական-բարոյական խնդիրների լուծումներ, որոնք մատուցվել են որպես գերնպատակներ, ձգտումներ: Իսկ գիտական-ֆիզիկական աշխարհի ամենօրյա հայտագործումը թողնված է լրիվ Մարդու "ուսերին": Մենք էլ հասել ենք այսօր այնտեղ. որտեղ որ կանք: Մի 1000 տարի հետո էլ ուր կլինենք, դա կախված է ընդամենը Պահանջարկով, գիտնականներին առաջադրված խնդիրներով ու մեկ էլ Ցիալկովսկու ու Լիոնարդո Դա Վինչո պես մարդկանց հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակով ու ֆանտազիայով:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի, նախ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ ես մեր տիեզերական հասկացութունը համարում քառաչափ, երբ այն ընդամենը եռաչափ է: 
> հետո, մենք հասկանալու հետ խնդիր չունենք: Այստեղ խնդիրների լուծման համար անհրաժեշտ համակարգերի փնտրտուքն է ընդամենը: Եթե այդ սիստեմները/համակարգերը մատուցվեն ամբողջության մեջ, ապա չեմ կարծում, թե այդ տիեզերական /միջավայր , որտեղ գոյատևում ենք նաև մենք / համակարգերը մեր համար ընկալելի չլինեն: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես եթե Նյուտոնյան ֆիզիկան իր  մաթեմաթիկական ապառատով եթե մատուցվեր 5 դ. մ.թ. ա.  հին հունական "հանրակրթական" դպրոցում ու համալսարանում, ապա այն ամբողջովին հասկանալու ու ընկալելի կլիներ այն ժամանակվա մարդուն:
> Հարցը այդ համակարգերի հայտնագործումն ու դրա հիման վրա գիտական նյութի պարտաստումն է ընդամենը, այլ ոչ թե այն, թե այդ նյութը կարող է ընկալվել 21 դարում, իսկ 15 դարում մարդու ուղեղը դրան պատրաստ չէր: Պատրաստ չէր ոչ թե մարդը, այլ գիտությունը, որը պետք է այն մատուցեր:
> Ըստ ամենեայնի, Հիսուսը. Աստված երբեք էլ մարդուն գիտական նյութեր չեն "մատակարարել", այլ մատակարարել են հիմնականում հասարակական-բարոյական խնդիրների լուծումներ, որոնք մատուցվել են որպես գերնպատակներ, ձգտումներ: Իսկ գիտական-ֆիզիկական աշխարհի ամենօրյա հայտագործումը թողնված է լրիվ Մարդու "ուսերին": Մենք էլ հասել ենք այսօր այնտեղ. որտեղ որ կանք: Մի 1000 տարի հետո էլ ուր կլինենք, դա կախված է ընդամենը Պահանջարկով, գիտնականներին առաջադրված խնդիրներով ու մեկ էլ Ցիալկովսկու ու Լիոնարդո Դա Վինչո պես մարդկանց հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակով ու ֆանտազիայով:


Որովհետև  իրականում  մենք  ապրում  ենք   քառաչափության  մեջ:  Մենք  ընդհամենը  կարողանում  ենք  չափել  երկարություն,  լայնություն,  խորություն (բարձրություն)  և  ժամանակ  ուրիշ  ոչինչ:
Պատկերացրա  որ  մենք  ամեն  բանի  հերթականություն  ենք  տալիս,  որովհետև  մենք  ապրում  են  գծայն  կյանքում:
Ինչպես  կհասկանաս  այն  որ  ասենք  մի  ինչ  որ  մոլորակի  հեռավորությունը  չափելով  մեր  գիտնակաները  հայտարարում  են  որ  մեզանից  հեռույա  ասենք  12  միլիարդ  երկրային  տարի,  ու  հետո  մեր  ժամանակակից  տեղնալոգիաները  այնպիսի  հնարավորություն  են  ընձեռում   որ  հասնենք  այնտեղ  հետո  երբ  շուռ  գանք  նայենք  կտեսնենք  որ  իրականում  անգամ  մեր  արեգակնային  համակարգից  չենք  հեռացել  դա  գտնվում  էր  մեր  բակի   ետևում:
Մենք  չենք  կարողանում  չափել  որոշ  հեռավորության  վրա  գտնվող  մարմնի  ծավալը,  կշիռը  և  այլն  և  այլն,  որովհետև  ամեն  բան  մենք  համընկեցնում  ենք  մեզ  հայտնի  ֆիզիկայի  օրենքներին,  սակայն  չհասկանալով  որ  տիեզերքում  գործում  է  ուրիշ  ֆիզիկայի  օրենքներ  ոչ  թե  այն  ինչը  մենք  գիտենք,  մենք  առայժմ  չենք  կարողանում  հասկանալ  թե  ինչ  է  նշանակում  ժամանակի  բացակայություն,  կարող  էս  պատկերացնել  մի  տեղ  որտեղ  ոչ  ժամանակ  կա  ոչ  էլ  տարածություն  սահմանափակում, մենք  առայժմ  շարժվում  ենք  մեզ  հայտնի  օրենքներով,  բայց  կգա  ժամանակ  երբ  կսկսենք  ընկալել,  թե  իրականում  կանաչ  գույնը  ի՞նչ  թիվ  ունի,  կամ  ինչ՞  ձայն  ունի:
Կամ  ինչու  երբ  օվկիանոսի  տակ  երկրաշարժ  է  լինում  ալիքները  շարժվում  են  ձայնի  արագությամբ,  չնայած որ  այս  վերջի  գրածս  արդեն  գիտնակաները  հայտնաբերել  են,  թե  ինչ է  տեղի  ունենում  ջրի  մոլեկուլների  հետ: 
 Մենք  առայժմ  չենք  կարողանում  պատկերացնել  որ  մեր  միտքը  ուժա  ու  ահռելի  ուժա,  որ  մեր  գիտակցությունը  ստեղծումա  որոշակի  էներգետիկ  դաշտ,  որը  հասանելի  է  նաև  (եթե  կարելի  է  այսպես  արտահայտվել)  տիեզերքի  միուս  կողմին,  Աստվածային  կողմին:
 dvgray  ջան  արի  այս  ուղղությամբ   չընդլայնվենք,  որովհետև  ոչ  իմ  ուղեղին է  դեռ  դա  ամբողջովին   հասանելի  ոչ  էլ  իմ  նման  մահկանացուների,  համ  էլ  թեման  է  սահմանափակ  ռամկեքի  մեջ  առանց  այդ  էլ  կարգին  հեռացանք  բուն  թեմայից:

----------


## Dorian

> Կարդալով տարբեր թեմաներում մասնկիցների գրառումները մի սարսափելի փաստ նկատեցի, կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի ճանաչում Աստծուն։
> Ամեն մեկը խոսում է իր երևակայություից, իր պատկերացումներից ու լսածից, բայց կարծես թե ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում Նրան։
> Մեծ տարակուսանքի մեջ ընկա, հետո որոշեցի բացել այս թեման պարզելու համար կան արդյոք Աստծուն ճանաչող մարդիկ…
> Եթե ճանաչում եք Նրան խնդրում եմ գրեք Նրա մասին։


Ես իմ Աստծուն ճանաչում եմ: Ինքն էն ա, ում ես պատրաստ եմ հավատալ, ում կարամ հարգեմ ու սիրեմ: Իմ Աստվածը չի պատժում, քանի որ սիրում ա ինձ: Ու ես էլ, ուզած-չուզած, իրան եմ սիրում: Չեմ մանրանա: Քո Աստվածն էլ նենց ա, ոնց որ դու ես պատկերացնում: Ճիշտ ա գրքերի մեջ այլ բան ա գրված, բայց չէ որ էդ գրքերն ինչ որ մեկի երևակայությամբ են գրվել: Կարծեմ, ով տեսել ա Աստծուն, մի քանի վայրկյան ա տեսել (էդ էլ են գրքերն ասում): Ճանաչելու համար բավական չի...

----------


## Terminator

> Կարծեմ, ով տեսել ա Աստծուն, մի քանի վայրկյան ա տեսել (էդ էլ են գրքերն ասում): Ճանաչելու համար բավական չի...


Իրականում ոչ մի մահկանացու չի տեսել ու լսելԱստծուն և Նրա ձայնը, ոչ էլ կարող է :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

> Իրականում ոչ մի մահկանացու չի տեսել ու լսելԱստծուն և Նրա ձայնը, ոչ էլ կարող է


Քրիստոս չէր ասում, որ տեսել էր Հորը: Կարծեմ սարի վրա: Հինկտակարանային Իլիան տեսավ Աստծուն, Մովսեսը տեսավ Աստծուն... Թե՞ ես ինչ-որ բան շփոթում եմ:

----------


## Terminator

> Քրիստոս չէր ասում, որ տեսել էր Հորը: Կարծեմ սարի վրա: Հինկտակարանային Իլիան տեսավ Աստծուն, Մովսեսը տեսավ Աստծուն... Թե՞ ես ինչ-որ բան շփոթում եմ:


Թէ Հին Կտակարանում և թէ Հիսուսը բազմիցս ասել է, որ ոչ մեկը չի կարող տեսնել հայր Աստծուն… Հիսուսը տեսել է Աստծուն, ինչպես կարող էր չտեսնել, եթե նա եղել է Աշխարհի արարումից առաջ էլ և նաև «Աստծո քովն էր…», այսինքն մոտն էր…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո ասած մարդկանց, ապա… ըստ որոշ մեկնաբաննողների, նրանց հետ հենց Հիսուսն էլ խոսացել է նրանց հետ… :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

Ամեն դեպքում մի բան հաստատ ա` Աստծուն չեն ճանաչում... Աստված այնպիսին ա, ինչպիսին նրան ներկայացրել են սուրբ գրքերի հեղինակները:

----------


## Terminator

> Ամեն դեպքում մի բան հաստատ ա` Աստծուն չեն ճանաչում... Աստված այնպիսին ա, ինչպիսին նրան ներկայացրել են սուրբ գրքերի հեղինակները:


Աստծուն ոչ մեկը չի տեսել կամ լսել, բայց Նա մարդկանց հետ խոսել է նաև Սուրբ Հոգու ու Հրեշտակների միջոցով… :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Կոչ եմ անում զերծ մնալ զրուցային տրամաբանությամբ, թեմային չառնչվող և զուտ քարոզչական-հրապարակային գրառումներից և գրառումներ կատարել ըստ էության: Վերոշարադրյալ բովանդակությամբ մի քանի գրառումներ ջնջվել են:
Ակումբում որևէ տեսակի քարոզչություն, այդ թվում և քրիստոնեության, արգելվում է: Մնացեք քննարկման շրջանակներում:*

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին շրջանի քննարկումների բովանդակությունը ենթադրում է, որ դրանք ավելի համապատասխան են "Հավատում եք Աստծուն?" թեմային: Խնդրում եմ Աստծուն հավատալ-չհավատալու մասին քննարկումները շարունակել այնտեղ: Այս թեման այլ խնդիր է առաջարկում:*

----------


## Dorian

> Աստծուն ոչ մեկը չի տեսել կամ լսել, բայց Նա մարդկանց հետ խոսել է նաև Սուրբ Հոգու ու Հրեշտակների միջոցով…


Ում հետ ա խոսել, ո՞վ ա կարողացել տենց ճանաչել Աստծուն: Ու մի հարց էլ: Ինչու՞ էին նման մարդկանց առաջ մարգարե կոչում, հիմա` շիզոֆրենիկ:

----------

Morpheus_NS (09.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Ում հետ ա խոսել, ո՞վ ա կարողացել տենց ճանաչել Աստծուն: Ու մի հարց էլ: Ինչու՞ էին նման մարդկանց առաջ մարգարե կոչում, հիմա` շիզոֆրենիկ:


Մարգարենները, Դավիթ թագավորը, Սողոմոն իմաստունը և այլոք…
 Հիսուսն ասում է, որ կգան բազում սուտ մարգարեներ, որոնց ճիշտ լինելը պետք է  ստուգել Աստվածաշնչով… Եթե լինեն այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր չիշտ մարգարեություններ կանեն՝ Ասվածաշնչին համապատասխան, ապա նր միայն իրական մարգարեներ կհամարվեմ, բայց մինչ այսօր էլ չեն եղել այդպիսինները, նաև Նոստրադամուսն ու Վանգան, Գլոբան…

----------


## Sunny Stream

ժողովուրդ նենց լուրջ-լուրջ էջերով քննարկում եք սենց թեմաները... ոնց որ սպասում եք` մեկը մտնի, ասի` ճանաչում եմ, էսօր հանդիպեցի կամ վաղեմի ծանոթներ ենք:

----------


## Dorian

> Մարգարենները, Դավիթ թագավորը, Սողոմոն իմաստունը և այլոք…
>  Հիսուսն ասում է, որ կգան բազում սուտ մարգարեներ, որոնց ճիշտ լինելը պետք է  ստուգել Աստվածաշնչով… Եթե լինեն այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր չիշտ մարգարեություններ կանեն՝ Ասվածաշնչին համապատասխան, ապա նր միայն իրական մարգարեներ կհամարվեմ, բայց մինչ այսօր էլ չեն եղել այդպիսինները, նաև Նոստրադամուսն ու Վանգան, Գլոբան…


Ոչ միայն մարգարեներ չեն եղել, այլ նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր ճանաչում են Աստծուն: Ամեն մեկն իր Աստծուն հորինում է այնպես, ինչպես ուզում է ու որքան հերիքում է երևակայությունը: Եթե գրքերը գրողները չեն տեսել Աստծուն, ո՞նց են պնդումներ անում նրա ով լինելու մասին: Իրավունք չունեն:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ոչ միայն մարգարեներ չեն եղել, այլ նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր ճանաչում են Աստծուն: Ամեն մեկն իր Աստծուն հորինում է այնպես, ինչպես ուզում է ու որքան հերիքում է երևակայությունը: Եթե գրքերը գրողները չեն տեսել Աստծուն, ո՞նց են պնդումներ անում նրա ով լինելու մասին: Իրավունք չունեն:


 Այդքա՞ն վստահ ես որ չեն եղել,  հետաքրքիր է.... ինչով ես վստահ ինքդ ես հայտնբերել՞
Ճանաչալեու համար կարծու՞մ ես միայն տեսնել է պետք  , իսկ միգուցե Նրա  գործերով ու ստեղծագործությունով ճանաչես... :Smile:  ճանաչելու շատ շատ եղանակներ կան....

----------


## Dorian

> Այդքա՞ն վստահ ես որ չեն եղել,  հետաքրքիր է.... ինչով ես վստահ ինքդ ես հայտնբերել՞
> Ճանաչալեու համար կարծու՞մ ես միայն տեսնել է պետք  , իսկ միգուցե Նրա  գործերով ու ստեղծագործությունով ճանաչես... ճանաչելու շատ շատ եղանակներ կան....


Սուրբ գրքերն Աստված չի գրել, Ամինա ջան: Ես Աստծուն հենց իր գործերով եմ ճանաչում ու, փառք... իրան, մենակ լավ կողմից:

----------


## Karina

Աստծուն մինչև վերջ ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող ճանաչել, քանի որ Նա անսահման է: Բայց Նա Իրեն ներկայացնում է Աստվածաշնչում: Երկրի վրա լինելով Հիսուսը ցույց տվեց, թե ինչպիսին է Աստված: Նա ողորմած է, գթած, բժշկող, անսահման մեծ.....մեր բառերը չեն հերիքի նկարագրելու համար Աստծուն, որը սկիզբն ու վերջն է: Աստծուն ճանաչել կարելի է անվերջ՝ կարդալով Իր խոսքն ու հաղորդակցվելով Նրա հետ՝ աղոթքով:  Ու ամեն անգամ դու կբացահայտես Նրա մեջ մի նոր կողմ, որ երբեևէ չես հանդիպել: :Hands Up:

----------

Second Chance (17.01.2009)

----------


## Astrid

> Մեծ տարակուսանքի մեջ ընկա, հետո որոշեցի բացել այս թեման պարզելու համար կան արդյոք Աստծուն ճանաչող մարդիկ…
> Եթե ճանաչում եք Նրան խնդրում եմ գրեք Նրա մասին։
> Հովհանու 10։14


Հավատացյալների մոնիտորինգ է՞: : :Cool:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հավատացյալների մոնիտորինգ է՞: :


Հա ,ճանաչում եմ ,աստմ շատ մոտիկից:

----------


## Hrayr

Որքան էլ թորձում են խանգարել ու աղավաղել թեմաները բայց գրառումներն ու խոսքերը հասնում են իրենց նպատակին։
Հրեա մեծերը երբ բռնեցին առաքեալներին սպառնացին որ Քրիստոսի անունը այլևս չտան, ծեծեցին նրանց ու դուրս հանեցին, իսկ Գամաղիելը որ երևելի էր հրեաների մեջ ասեց, "եթե այս բանը մարդկանցից է այն կանդվելու է ու բոլորը ցրվելու են, քանի որ Հիսուսին արդեն խաչել էին, իսկ եթե Աստծուց է չեք կարող դեմ կենալ, չլինի որ Աստծո դեմ մարտնչեք։՚՚՚՚"
Ինչքան էլ խանգարում, փչացնում ու աղավաղում են թեմաները մենք ավելի ենք մոտենում իրար, ավելի ենք ընդարձակվում ու տարածվում մարդկանց հետ կիսվելով մեր ունեցածի մասին....

Հ. Գ. Արդեն սկսցել եմ զգուշավոր լինել։ Սա թող որպես քարոզչություն չհնչի...

----------


## Karina

Երբ ուզում ես ճանաչել մեկին, փորձում ես մտերմանալ նրա հետ, շփվել, խոսել…իսկ Աստծո հետ կարելի է մտերմանալ ոչ այլ կերպ, քան Նրա կենդանի խոսքը կարդալով և աղոթելով: Աստված Ինքն է փափագում, որ մենք ճանաչենք Իրեն, այլապես չէր հայտնի Իրեն Խոսքով: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս աղոթես, եթե չգիտես Նրա կամքը:

----------

Արծիվ (11.09.2011)

----------

